# The Jeans-fi thread



## Nocturnal310

the sexiest piece of clothing ever invented.

 discuss.

 i ve recently got into some real jeans.

 bought my levi's 501 few months back.

 what brand of jeans r u guys into...


----------



## John2e

victronix (swiss army)


----------



## aj-kun

indigo Nudie jeans...i love how they get more beautiful with age... they wear out really nicely


----------



## Kirosia

I wear whatever brands they sell at Sears cause I'm cheap. Also my big butt looks even bigger in jeans, not sure if that's a plus.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Odd timing, this thread. I'm trying to figure out if it's because of the brand of jeans I'm using (Levi), or my butt really does poke out this much.

 But I do think that it's because I have short legs...even a length of 30 is too long for me.


----------



## gallardo88

selfedge dry bones for me


----------



## deltaspirit

Apc rescue's at 7 months, 1 wash (I spilled some chlorine on these *wipes tears away*)
 Unworn esef sky's, 21oz and made in japan.


----------



## DeusEx

Diesel, or AE. Even Calvin Klein at times.


----------



## cheemo

Levi Strauss or Lucky's.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Just 501s here. I've never seen the point of megabuck jeans - most of them are so tarted up I'd never wear them.

 Though it's a rare day when I'll wear jeans, anyway. 95% of my free time is spent in shorts and sandals. Jeans are _verboten_ at the office, so it's either wool slacks or chinos there. Corduroy passes the dress code, as well. If I'm going out, I usually run with khakis or cords - they're a little dressier.


----------



## DrBenway

Levis 550s, straight leg, regular fit.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Levi's 501 Capital E, Premium and Hesher. They are nice and soft. I had never liked Levi's until I discovered them.


----------



## BIG POPPA

Levi 501 shrink to fit guy here.


----------



## csommers

APC Rescues and Samurai 5000VX


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *csommers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_APC Rescues and Samurai 5000VX_

 

Hum , i have to GOOGLE these .. 

 I got me fiew X-RAYs, and i love it - and couple True Religions ... Awesome !
 I am looking forward for some Affliction too ...

 Still in love with Good Old 501 ...


----------



## analogbox

Few AE jeans - OK, but their fit isn't consistent.

 Few GAP jeans - Good, but their quality isn't really there.

 One express jeans - I had to throw them away after one wash. Bad quality.

 Few Levi's jeans - 514s, 517s, and two 527s. I love these jeans and they have good quality.

 Two 7 for all mankind - Best dye, comfort and quality. Period. Yes, they are worth it.


----------



## tamahome77

3 pairs of Gap jeans - low rise, book cut. Perfect size for me but the fabric is just meh.

 3 pairs of R & R - love the elastic cotton fit. Nice style and quality is above average.

 4 pairs of True religions - Best fabric, quality, and style but the fit is just too loose for me.


----------



## A<aA?

i rarely ever wear jeans now, but if i do, my fave pairs by Acne and Armani jeans.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have to try Seven for all mankind one day.


----------



## Nick 214

I'm Mavi all the way! I have about 5 pairs.. Their build quality is impeccable, and their price a'int so bad. They usually run $80-110 at the Nordstom Men's Sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 NK


----------



## Bohemianism

Zoo York jeans. Not only do I like their clothing, but I get them for free.


----------



## krmathis

Levis seems to do the trick for me...


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bohemianism* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zoo York jeans. Not only do I like their clothing, but I get them for free._

 



 Got some Zoo-York t-shirts, Love them ...


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tamahome77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_3 pairs of Gap jeans - low rise, book cut. Perfect size for me but the fabric is just meh.

 3 pairs of R & R - love the elastic cotton fit. Nice style and quality is above average.

 4 pairs of True religions - Best fabric, quality, and style but the fit is just too loose for me._

 

Agree, True Religions are awesome ... Got to get me some 7s ...


----------



## XxATOLxX

I have three pairs. 

 True Religion "Bobby" jeans- don't like them, they were really nice and first and now they're too baggy

 American Eagle low rise boot - okay, but bought them 40 lbs ago, and now they're way too baggy

 Nudie average joe dry heavy - <3. It's the only pair of jeans I ever wear these days.


----------



## Nocturnal310

Nudies are becoming quite popular lately..i see them mentioned on most fashion forums.

 does anybody own a Levi's 514 here?


----------



## kb1gra

I'm female so not terribly helpful to this discussion, but 7 for all mankind and joe's are my two staples and I pretty much won't wear anything else. 

 They are worth it. The first pair was the hardest to buy and then...never again will I buy cheap jeans.


----------



## jbusuego

Levi's 501 only.


----------



## TheRobbStory

I think I have a problem.


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I have a problem.




_

 

No you dont, i like Diesel's from time when i was younger, and when i tavel to Italy often ...


----------



## winwin

Hmmm... Guess, Mossimo and Penshoppe for me.


----------



## Khanate

APC New standard in blue - 13 months no wash

 APC New standard in black - 10 months no wash


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Nudies LAB Dry Selvage


----------



## mgrewe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *analogbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One express jeans - I had to throw them away after one wash. Bad quality._

 

Really?? All I wear are Express Jeans. Gotta love that Rocco fit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 does anybody own a Levi's 514 here?_

 

Tried a pair, very comfy, but didn't fit quite right.


----------



## was ist los?

Good to see others into raw denim here. I rock Dubbleworks 660, Samurai S710xx, and LVC 501 1947s.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_APC New standard in blue - 13 months no wash

 APC New standard in black - 10 months no wash




_

 



 Pics.....please.....


----------



## Audio-Omega

I'm told that jeans are not meant to be ironed and should be softened by wearing them. Too bad I iron my jeans after every wash.


----------



## Optimus Prime

True Religions are really nice.
 Rock and Republics and Diesel are also very nice, they tend to be more fit, so not for the baggy look.


----------



## IceClass

I buy whatever's affordable and doesn't make my flabby, pasty white butt look too big.


----------



## kontai69

APC New Standards for me. I have one in indigo and one in black. They are by far the most well fitting jeans (or pants for that matter) that I have ever worn. A fit pic of the black pair...


----------



## LingLing1337

Never really tried any of the 'designer' labels that I'm seeing mentioned here, but Levis are awesome. When I wear jeans, that's it for me. Their skinnies (can't remember the #) kick ass. Build quality, style, durability, it's all there. 

 However, most of the time I'm found rocking cargo pants and a band T-shirt: the bum look. Gonna start breaking out the Levis as it gets colder though.


----------



## Sebastianbf

For me:
 3 pairs of levi's 505
 1 pair of levi's 501 (loving these, bought a month ago or something)
 1 pair of american eagle baggy ones
 1 pair of levi's baggy ones too (workwear model)


----------



## Dublo7

I don't think you can beat a good pair of Levi's. The things are practically indestructable, and if you get a good fit they look awesome.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Some Hugo Boss jeans are not bad.


----------



## Force

Crocker's fit me perfectly and does look very good.


 - Force.


----------



## LilGator

Notice a lot of skinny's- anyone wearing bootcut that can recommend a good jean?

 Have a pair of Big Star's right now (Voyager), but that's it that fits- need to find some more...


----------



## Audio-Omega

Try Levi's capital E Wyatt relaxed boot. The demin is soft, I find that to be the most important in jeans. Soft denim is comfortable to wear regardless of cut.


----------



## HONEYBOY

Lucky 7 for all mankind and American Eagle fits me best it seems.


----------



## noremedy

Dolce & Gabbana or a standard pair of Ralph Lauren Polo do me.


----------



## fhuang

used to like polo jeans but now only levi's and AX.


----------



## Habaneroholic

I buy mostly raw denim, and let it wear in, but I also but a few prewashed jeans. 

 I have quite a few J. Steger jeans, lots of Affliction, a few Robin's, some 501 from before they were junk, and some custom made jeans too. 

 John C.


----------



## jenneth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LilGator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Notice a lot of skinny's- anyone wearing bootcut that can recommend a good jean?

 Have a pair of Big Star's right now (Voyager), but that's it that fits- need to find some more..._

 


 You might like the Rock & Republic Floyd Chiller Jeans.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Okay, maybe I can find an answer here before I waste tons of money on return shipping.

 By now I realize that Levi jeans aren't meant for me. They fit me a bit loose below the hip, and in the rump and crotch area, there is extra material. So the result is that it makes my butt and thighs rather large, which is embarrassing, since the rest of my body is rather skinny.

 Can anybody recommend a pair of jeans that are not Levis that don't have excess cloth in the crotch/thigh area, and ride easy on the hips? Waist is 29, and Length probably 28 or 29. I'm sure companies have their own stereotypes on how they make/shape their jeans....

 Many, many thanks to those who can solve my problem! I'll be buying blindly online, so online testimonial is all I have to go by.


----------



## DeusEx

Just got a pair of True Religion Bobby Godiva jeans...they're awesome (they very much should be at almost $300...), and some 7 For All Mankinds...great, but not as w00t as the True Religion.


 And apparently I have a similar situation as Ryan, as Levis just make me look baggy...


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Tommy Hilfiger relaxed straight and Levi's for me nowadays, before this I wore Pepe and Lee.


----------



## krmathis

Just picked up an Armani J31, and it sure feels nice. Nice fit, comfortable, and well made.
 Quite expensive though, even on sale...


----------



## ka-boom

I've gone through 3 pairs of Levi's 569 loose cut in the past 7 months.

 The friggin things are so comfortable, but all 3 have ripped / thinned out right where the right back pocket is sewn into the corner. Same spot, all 3 pants. I wear my pants loose with a belt too, so it's not like they're splitting at the seams because of tightness.


----------



## gallardo88

i feel sorry for anyone buying true religion.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i feel sorry for anyone buying true religion._

 

Reason being?


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have never spent $300 on a pair of jeans. All mine were bought from sale.


----------



## machineo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Reason being?_

 

They are an adapted women's jeans. They excelled in women's cuts and for some reason the horseshoe pockets caught on with men too. They cost way too much for lightweight average denim, bad washes, weak threads, seams, and hardware, and in the end are backpocket status symbols. 

 For women, I'll say that it's justifiable because fit is top priority not durability or price point. But for men, theres no reason to be spending that much on something that isnt well made and is meant only to impress. Its like the Bose of jeans, but then I'd say the same out of most of the designer labels that were built up on some celebrity wear watch.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have heard women said it's hard to find jeans that fit, but there are more jeans for women than men.


----------



## gallardo88

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *machineo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are an adapted women's jeans. They excelled in women's cuts and for some reason the horseshoe pockets caught on with men too. They cost way too much for lightweight average denim, bad washes, weak threads, seams, and hardware, and in the end are backpocket status symbols. 

 For women, I'll say that it's justifiable because fit is top priority not durability or price point. But for men, theres no reason to be spending that much on something that isnt well made and is meant only to impress. Its like the Bose of jeans, but then I'd say the same out of most of the designer labels that were built up on some celebrity wear watch._

 

low quality.
 the 300 you spend on them buys you cheap materials and cheap production and a big "designer" name.
 for that price you can get some excellent made in japan jeans that are made using old-school high quality production methods and fit, fade, and wear 10x better than any true religions.


----------



## DeusEx

Interesting thing, guys, after spending some time with them, I've found them to be a very good fit, but seem to be more airtight than what I usually wear. Almost seems to fit too close to the skin. (FYI I didn't pay list price for them). But the 7 For All Mankinds are a different story after a while. They seems to be some of the most comfortable pairs I've every worn...


----------



## mcoleg

a question to the jeans aficionados - have you ever come across of any upscale brand that makes a pair of guy's jeans in 30 waist and 34 length?


----------



## gallardo88

yes. all brands most likely have 30w jeans, and most good jeans come very long and can be hemmed to whatever length you want.


----------



## mcoleg

thanks gallardo88.

 however, i looked at 7 For All Mankind and they say the leg is around 33. that would be a tad short...

 wonder where i should look next. any ideas?


----------



## jenneth

Try Denim - Rock & Republic. Their inseam length is a little longer than the 7 For All Mankind jeans.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I shall get 7 For All Mankind to see what this brand is all about.


----------



## mcoleg

jenneth, thank you for the advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Colburg in Burnpool Blue does look interesting. i am surprised the waistlines on practically all of Rock & Republic are so high.

 any other brands that make them longer inseam?


----------



## gallardo88

self egde.


----------



## mcoleg

wow, that's pretty long. it's not pre-shrank though, so, i need to crunch me some numbers  .

 lower waistlines, it's better. it's curious that there's very few jeans out there that do mid-to-low waistlines for guys. one would imagine the people who make them would follow the trends.

 thank you gallardo88


----------



## Teerawit

LVC 1947 501XX


----------



## koven

Rock & Republic & Seven are definitely my favorites. I'd say the 7's are a bit more comfortable, but I like the look of the R&R's more.


----------



## john11f

I'm into japanese selvage raw jeans...

 3 paris of Oni Denim (1 is a limited ed natural indigo)

 1 pair of Sugar Cane (natural indigo)

 3 pairs of Samurai

 2 pairs of Pure Blue Jeans (1 is natural indigo)

 Steam Locomotive, Eternal 811s, FOB Factory F151, 45 RPM Sorahiko

 to name some of them....


----------



## Dublo7

I just got myself some Levi 511's. These are probably the best jeans I've ever owned. They're a skinny straight leg, so they're are really just half-way between regular straight legs and skinny. They're not too baggy, not too tight, and they look perfect.


----------



## Aevum

the cut is the same, but the quality isnt, since they make them in china/pakistan the durability for me went down from 12-18 months to 6-8, 

 i only pick up levis in sales or outlets, i never pay full price anymore, not worth it since they stopped making them decently,


----------



## Audio-Omega

Are those Sugar Cane and Samurai jeans made of soft cotton ?


----------



## john11f

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are those Sugar Cane and Samurai jeans made of soft cotton ?_

 

raw denim will never be soft until you wash them. denimheads don't wash their raw jeans for at least 6 months to get nice fading - hence giving it a personal look (determined on you lifestyle, how you wear your jeans).

 after 6 months and a couple of washes, they will sure turn out to be the most comfortable (soft is one characteristic) jeans you'll ever own. it will take the contour of your body - it's amazing!


----------



## Audio-Omega

I should get one to live the experience !


----------



## DeusEx

UPDATE 2-True Religion Q3 misses Street, FY forecast weak | Reuters

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/29/fashion/29JEANS.html

 -_-

 On a side note, where do you guys stock up on Sevens usually? The department stores have a limited collection...


----------



## jenneth

Quote:


 On a side note, where do you guys stock up on Sevens usually? The department stores have a limited collection... 
 

If you know your size then you can give online stores a try. Neiman Marcus, Saks, Bergdorf Goodman, Bloomingdales, 7's own website, etc.


----------



## Dublo7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john11f* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_raw denim will never be soft until you wash them. denimheads don't wash their raw jeans for at least 6 months to get nice fading - hence giving it a personal look (determined on you lifestyle, how you wear your jeans).

 after 6 months and a couple of washes, they will sure turn out to be the most comfortable (soft is one characteristic) jeans you'll ever own. it will take the contour of your body - it's amazing!_

 

by raw denim, do you mean they're 100% cotton?


----------



## Teerawit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dublo7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_by raw denim, do you mean they're 100% cotton?_

 

Unwashed, no distressing.


----------



## john11f

^ correct. Yes it's 100% cotton.


----------



## Dublo7

Does anyone have any tips for stretching in 100% cotton? Should I just keep wearing them?


----------



## M3NTAL

<~ Denim n00b needs help/suggestion.

 I'm looking for probably a nice indigo or raw/dry denim in 36x34 with a zipper fly (if possible) and another big plus would be "Made in the USA"

 Denim that I've worn before and like the fit of are C1rca Select and Mavi. A nice snug fit in the bottom and thigh and a straight leg down. Not a skinny OR a relaxed fit. I am 6'2 and 185 - mostly legs, so I don't want to look like a tall stick, but I don't want to look any thicker.


----------



## john11f

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dublo7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone have any tips for stretching in 100% cotton? Should I just keep wearing them?_

 

you want to stretch them because they're tight? normally, constant wear will loosen the fabric.


----------



## john11f

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M3NTAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_<~ Denim n00b needs help/suggestion.

 I'm looking for probably a nice indigo or raw/dry denim in 36x34 with a zipper fly (if possible) and another big plus would be "Made in the USA"

 Denim that I've worn before and like the fit of are C1rca Select and Mavi. A nice snug fit in the bottom and thigh and a straight leg down. Not a skinny OR a relaxed fit. I am 6'2 and 185 - mostly legs, so I don't want to look like a tall stick, but I don't want to look any thicker._

 

if you're particular on where they are made, nothing beats a nice pair of levi's 501. if you're looking for raw, unwashed you might want to consider button fly. unwashed denim are initially stiff and loose. once it gets in contact with water it will shrink to fit. a zipperfly might not be in the right place after this process. in fact, i'm not sure if they make raw denim w/ a zipperfly.


----------



## john11f

i used to be very active in this forum. for those of you who want to be educated more and introduce yourselces to the finest denim money can buy.

 rock & republic, seven for all mankind an the like are never discussed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





superfuture :: supertalk :: superdenim


----------



## Teerawit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M3NTAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_<~ Denim n00b needs help/suggestion.

 I'm looking for probably a nice indigo or raw/dry denim in 36x34 with a zipper fly (if possible) and another big plus would be "Made in the USA"

 Denim that I've worn before and like the fit of are C1rca Select and Mavi. A nice snug fit in the bottom and thigh and a straight leg down. Not a skinny OR a relaxed fit. I am 6'2 and 185 - mostly legs, so I don't want to look like a tall stick, but I don't want to look any thicker._

 

http://blueingreensoho.com/site/inde...mart&Itemid=28

 No zipper fly though.


----------



## john11f

Self Edge is Denim


----------



## M3NTAL

Thanks Teerawit and john11f

 I think I am going to try something under $100.00 for my first pair of raw denim and see if I can put up with the non-washing procedures.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john11f* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_rock & republic, seven for all mankind an the like are never discussed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





superfuture :: supertalk :: superdenim_

 

?


----------



## john11f

almost all discussions are based on raw denim, mostly japanese selvage.

 some non-japanese jeans that gets mentioned are nudies, APC, dior

 just like audio, there are purists. read up, it might interest you. it's not for everyone though. most people think (understandably) not washing your jeans for 6 months straight is crazy, inhygenic but these guys don't seem to think so - me included.


----------



## Dublo7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john11f* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you want to stretch them because they're tight? normally, constant wear will loosen the fabric._

 

ok, I just gave them their first wash, and now they feel great. They're a lot less rigid now.


----------



## M3NTAL

I ended up ordering a pair of levi capital e hesher's in rigid. Not selvage, but i'll give them a shot


----------



## appophylite

I got tired of wearing coveralls when I'm out in the field working so I decided to switch to flame retardant jeans and workshirt instead when my office told me I could buy a new batch for myself. It occurred to me when I was trying out different sizes that these were actually the first pairs of denim jeans I've purchased/worn in nearly 15 years!

 In any case, I went with Carhartts Relaxed Fit Straight Leg Flame Resistant Jeans.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Does raw denim shrink ?


----------



## john11f

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does raw denim shrink ?_

 

yes, once soaked in water for a couple of hours. essentially raw denim is untreated, unwashed in its well - raw form. i don't know if you recall Levi's advertising their jeans as shrink to fit, that's the reason.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Which brand has the best quality denim ? I keep hearing Sugar Cane and Samurai.


----------



## OPTiK

Nudie Regular Alf Dry Selvage - Going on 6-7 months without a wash, breaking in really nicely.

 Prewashed pair of citizens of humanity, nice and light for summer use.

 I need to pickup a 22oz jean for the winter, not sure which yet.. might go samurai or something.


----------



## OPTiK

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which brand has the best quality denim ? I keep hearing Sugar Cane and Samurai._

 

The "best" is kind of subjective. Different people say different brands are the best. You should really check out style forum, they really get into it there in terms of jeans, and you'll find a ton of reviews on all the non mainstream brands.


----------



## john11f

it's very subjective.

 at superdenim, the one's that stand out the most are sugarcanes, samurai, oni, 45rpm, real McCoys...

 sometimes, best is determined by the indigo used (natural, handmade by a legendary dye maker in a certain prefecture in japan or the cotton (45rpm uses a zimbabwean variety only harvested twice a year).

 personally, i'm a big fan of Oni Denim.


----------



## jon743

---


----------



## jon743

---


----------



## Audio-Omega

Have you guys ever tried Evisu jeans ?


----------



## DeusEx

Heard of them...japanese? 

 Anyone have Seven bootcuts?


----------



## Audio-Omega

The Evisu I got was made of raw denim (felt like it anyway). Not bad I gave it away. I'm not sure if it's a japanese brand though.


----------



## Teerawit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Evisu I got was made of raw denim (felt like it anyway). Not bad I gave it away. I'm not sure if it's a japanese brand though._

 

They are Japanese. Their denim is of really high quality, but I just couldn't get into their seagull design.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* 
_Anyone have Seven bootcuts?_

 

I have a few pairs of Seven bootcuts, but I haven't worn them a single day since I got into raw denim.


----------



## DeusEx

Anyone educate me on raw denim? Do only mostly the japanese brands do it?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Would it make any difference to non raw denim by wearing it unwashed for six months ?


----------



## john11f

there's definitely going to be a difference. it will still fade but not how raw fades! the only reason why denimheads prefer raw is the rigidity of the denim. remember, those 6 months will be a bit uncomfortable because the jeans will take shape with your body. they are stiff as hell and it would lead to the dev't of creases and honeycombs w/c gives it the natural fading the way you wear them. 

superfuture :: supertalk :: SUPERDENIM SMALL QUESTIONS THREAD (Use instead of making new threads)


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have a brand new Levi's Capital E, do I wear it unwashed for six months or do I wash it once before I wear it unwashed for six months ?


----------



## john11f

if they are raw, you need to wash (actually soak) it once to eliminate the shrinkage.


----------



## user18

For those who like 7 For All Mankind, they have 40% off F&F 11/12-11/15.
7 For All Mankind F&F Online and B&M 40% OFF Starting 11/12/2009 - SlickDeals.net Forums


----------



## Audio-Omega

Are 7 For All Mankind jeans/pants still made in America ? I have one that isn't.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone ever tried PRPS jeans ? I think they are japanese.


----------



## jon743

---


----------



## Aevum

Another testament to the fact levis arent worth jack after they moved the production from the states, 
 coin pocket rip on my 512´s and my 507´s just shrank a size and a half, werent they preshrunk ?

 no more levis for me.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Levi's Capital E, Premium, Hesher, Wyatt and LVC are still made in America. Some Levi's jeans are shrink to fit, I have never liked those because it's hard to tell how much they will shrink.


----------



## .coco

7s and RRs are my staple jeans, sure they are kinda expencive, but I love 'em


----------



## Audio-Omega

Levi's LVC 1947 501 Replica has arrived. It's soft but I prefer the denim of Capital E, this denim feels well worn and about to tear apart.


----------



## cyberspyder

I wear anything from Zoo York to some Buffalo's, nudies and levis...basically anything that I thought was a good deal or was on sale. Mostly raw/selvage denim.


----------



## DeusEx

Is there a difference btw raw and selvage?


----------



## Soul_Est

Mecca and Urban Behaviour


----------



## john11f

raw is untreated denim. not distressed or anything that would alter its state when being made.

 selvage is a type of loom that was made from vintage machines from the 80s where the edge of the loom is seen. back in the day, before they invented more efficient ways to make denim, everything was selvage (or selvedge). this process was more tedious to produce and the tension of the threads are supposed to be more uneven giving the jeans a more "natural" look when worn out. 

 when more efficient machines were invented, the japanese cornered most of the machines that make selvage denim and continued to make jeans the old fashion way. they also played around with the dyeing process and the slubbiness of the material.

 here is my oni denim w/c are supposed to be one of the most slubby denim made:






 here are pics of 2 oni denims. one is worn for about 1.5years (washed for the first time after 6 months) and the other is brand new:


----------



## ABathingApe

Wow, never thought people here would be so passionate about Jeans.

 I'm currently wearing:

 1 Pair of Earnest Sewn
 1 Pair of Diesel Vikers
 1 Pair of Evisu (Japanese Domestic) Daicock
 1 Pair of True Religion (painted back pocket)
 1 Pair of PRPS
 1 Pair of Postage Denim

 Going to Japan soon and I'm going to pick up at least 1 pair of Levi's Fenom. Dior Homme or APC would be nice as well. I love the selvedge.


----------



## inspecality

i have apc new standards, they stretched out quite a bit though, sized down 2, should have gone 3


----------



## john11f

APCs are notorious in wrong sizing. Also, you should go 2 sizes down with them. ALWAYS.


----------



## Lex2

I could never get along with my APC New Standards (size 34). Only wore them twice, and I'm now back to my Regular Alfs and 5EPs. Will get rid of them on Ebay soon.


----------



## Aevum

any decent place to source good jeans in europe ? the shipping from the states is sometimes insane thanks to the weight of the denim


----------



## john11f

Superdenim - Japanese denim, clothing and rarities: Denim Demon, Kato, The Real McCoy's, Lightning Magazine, Free & Easy and Studio D'Artisan


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any decent place to source good jeans in europe ? the shipping from the states is sometimes insane thanks to the weight of the denim_

 

I am looking for European dealers as well.
 Ordered 2 pair of Levi's 501 from the US a month ago, and think I came out pretty fine with the jeans at $75 and shipping at $30. But I have seen deals where shipping is more expensive than the jeans itself.


----------



## Khanate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john11f* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_APCs are notorious in wrong sizing. Also, you should go 2 sizes down with them. ALWAYS._

 

Yeah, I have 2 APC New Standard, one in black and one in blue, both size 33.

 The black one is much easier to get into!


----------



## Lex2

I used to get my selvage Edwins and PRPS's from these guys

Men's - by brand - Attic Clothing

 The stock changes constantly and it is always better to call. They do stock more commonplace jeans as well, i.e. Levis/Lee and Diesels. You can get your vintage Levi's here as well:

Denim - hanon shop

 Both happen to be in Aberdeen (Scotland), amazing for a small town of only ca. 200,000 people. Hanon used to stock 5EPs but not anymore. Also try this site

http://www.pure-man.com/

 They stock a lot of Nudies, including organic versions. I also bought my Rag and Bone RB11 from these guys.


----------



## dhaninugraha

I wear Levi's 508 almost everyday


----------



## Aevum

levis just arent the same since their made by 9 year olds in pakistan,


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_levis just arent the same since their made by 9 year olds in pakistan,_

 

Depending on how old your pair was I guess...Cap. E's are still made in the states.


----------



## john11f

Check this out:

http://blueingreensoho.com/site/inde...mart&Itemid=28

 Some consider it the holy grail of denim. It's made from 100% natural indigo dye by some legendary man from the Tokushima prefecture in Japan. There was supposed to be only 100 made back in 2006 but they made another run early this year, I think.

 I know. It's a bit excessive but sometimes when you get into hobbies....oh well.


----------



## Aevum

btw, anyone here uses edwins ? they seem good and cheap, aswell as japanese made ,


----------



## DeusEx

Too bad DenimBlog features mostly girls jeans..


----------



## Aevum

and sorry about the levis hits, the thing is that i usualy pick up two pairs in the summer or post xmas sales, and they usualy last untill the next sales, but this time one pair ripped, and the other shrunk a size, so im a bit annoyed,


----------



## DeusEx

Sevens = ftw. Especially in this rain..


----------



## eddyz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_btw, anyone here uses edwins ? they seem good and cheap, aswell as japanese made ,_

 

like levi's they have their regular "consumer" models and their high end denim which can go for 300+ USD.

 I had a pair of edwins, they have a good wash but their sizing and stretching is inconsistent.

 I personally recommend Naked & famous if you want some premium denim without a premium price. I have 2 pairs of N&F, worn for 1 year now and still tough as hell!


----------



## DeusEx

Any of you alternate styles? Skinny + Bootcut, etc?


----------



## iPoodz

I wear the original ones, but they're super loose. I'm going to look into Skinnies the next time I go shopping.


----------



## midget

a few months into a pair of APCs here.


----------



## ksu06

i've recently started the skinny jeans thing (no boot cut for me tho), and i gotta say, i pull it off well! but yeah, i am a fan of the uniqlo raw selvage cuz the quality is there and the price is right ... but my roommate is trying to get me into studio d'artisan jeans which he loves


----------



## eddyz

my thighs are too big to pull of skinny. so i roll with tapered fit or slim fit for boots


----------



## laxx

Yea what's up with Levi's and their sizing? I tried on 4 different 511's and they all fit completely different.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I wear straight leg most of the time, even though I have bootcut and loose fit.


----------



## Khanate

Thinking of getting a pair of nudies... cheap-ish black good quality pants that I can find without too much hassle.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is fabric softener good for jeans ?


----------



## Aevum

i suspect that raw denim might not react well to fabric softener, 
 heck, you´re not even suppose to iron them (strech on use)


----------



## Vayate

I recently discovered that Levi came out with a whole bunch of new 514s. I am stoked and will be replacing my current jeans with them. They're the only jeans that seem to fit me properly without crushing the jumblies.


----------



## bbryann

G-star please


----------



## Audio-Omega

Yeah I remember a designer saying not to iron jeans. Wear them and let nature takes its course. Too bad I wash and iron my jeans all the time.


----------



## Aevum

g-star is VERY overrated, made in china ,


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_g-star is VERY overrated, *made in china* ,_

 

So are most of the high quality audio products used by the members here.

 I actually don't wear G-star, I just threw that out there.


----------



## was ist los?

But G-star also comes out with jeans like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





: 





 For those into real raw jeans, here's my Samurai S710xx and Warehouse 660.


----------



## m38

those fades are amazing.


----------



## Mad Max

Gotta hate tapered leg.


----------



## Khanate

Ended up with a Naked and Famous pair.

 How are your jeans so faded was ist los? I wore my APC blue for about 300 days and they are FAR from being that faded. My APC blacks are basically unfaded at 200 days.

 Or is that because I don't wash them...


----------



## was ist los?

Khanate, it's probably more about the fabric. I wear my jeans pretty much every day since I'm a college student. I don't consider myself to be particularly active as a student other than my bike commute/walking to classes. However, I do wash my jeans every so often and do soaks in between wash days.
 As for APCs, those should fade rather quickly from what I've seen. Perhaps it's time for a wash?


----------



## Aevum

anyone knows prison blues ? they seem quite cheap (well, thanks to they free labor i guess) they are US made, but made in prison,


----------



## john11f

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_APC New Standards for me. I have one in indigo and one in black. They are by far the most well fitting jeans (or pants for that matter) that I have ever worn. A fit pic of the black pair...




_

 

agree. Those fit you perfect. APCs are bang for the buck for the quality you get as long as you get sizing right.


----------



## mossman

howies for me - cotton/hemp mix and made the old way. Very comfortable and look great.


----------



## Aevum

a bit too tight for my taste, 

 anyways, i´ve recived word my edwins have been shipped, hoping to get them soon, first time i buy jeans "blind"


----------



## tangodown

Frickin love the way my APC New Standards have aged after 8ish months, an ocean soak, and a hand wash. They are ******* beautiful.

 I'm looking to grab something even higher end once this pair dies.

 Superfuture was my original wallet-rapist.


----------



## cyberspyder

The Prison Blues brand jeans look promising...unwashed, but not selvage. Though the price is certainly aight and the indigo looks good and dark.

Insideoutclothing


----------



## DC5Zilla

I like True Religion and MEK


----------



## Aevum

true religion is almost impossible to find here, i wanted a pair, but its too much money to risk on a pair of jeans i might not be able to wear,


----------



## R04R

True Religion isn't worth the price. I've tried them and they feel the same as a $50 pair.


----------



## RAFA

Just bought Diesel Larkee, they are not bad.

 Got lots of old 501s.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *R04R* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_True Religion isn't worth the price. I've tried them and they feel the same as a $50 pair._

 

Not $50. Maybe $100. Definitely not the $2-300 they go for..


----------



## DC5Zilla

That's why u buy em at Nordstrom Rack where they can sometime go around $60!! seriously


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone ever tried those Levi's jeans made from organic cotton ? Are they soft and of good quality like Levi's Capital E ?


----------



## Aevum

just got my edwins... slightly disapointed, tunisian made, a bit tight but ok, glad i bought them from yoox and paid 60 euros for them, 

 im going to pick up some pepe´s kensingtons now in the sales,


----------



## Chriscorv55

True Religions, or Rock Republic.


----------



## rhythmdevils

argh, after trying countless pairs of pants, I discovered about 2 years ago that levis 505's are the only ones that really fit me halfway decently. I just bought 2 more pairs online, and they don't fit the same, and someone told me that levis made them baggier. But they also have a higher crotch, so they fit like baggy 501's now. Why would they change a style they've had for decades?

 I can't seem to find jeans that are slim-ish (I'm not talking hipster slim, just -ish, not baggy, straight leg), and which have a low enough crotch to be comfortable. I'm not into the tighty whities, and so many jeans have such a high crotch that you wind up in a one side or the other scenario, which is also really not cool. 

 anyone know any other candidates?


----------



## R04R

Mmm, try 514s, they get skinnier as they go down, but not as extremely as 511 skinnies. Get it a size larger than usual if it feels tight and wear a belt. The tapering is quite subtle, really.

 If all else fails, get a pair of jeans with the wash and comfort you like and have it tailored to suit your body.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

definitely just came to the gear fi section for the first time just now. Ive been wearing designer jeans for quite some time now. First pair were some Joe's rocker fit, which i still have to this day, still look great. Then my second pair was a pair of 7's in the bootcut, though now i absolutely despise 7's, they wear horribly, get holes to fast etc. The only jeans ive bought since those two are Rock and Republics, ive never had a problem with any of the 3 pairs ive got currently. 2 in the henlee style, and one in the Floyd style. The floyds are my favorite pair, though styles are considered bootcut.

 Im gonna have to investigate this raw denim you guys are talking about...


----------



## jinp6301

Question for 501 STFs,

 I just got a 35/34 (I usually wear a 34/32) STF rigid and the waist has shrunk pretty well to fit me but the butt and thigh area is still pretty loose. Is there a way to shrink that area only?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

id like some more advice on the raw denim as well, i almost always wear slimfit bootcuts, can i get selvedge or raw denim in a fit like that? and if so which ones would they be?


----------



## Aevum

i´ve always worn 512 bootcuts, but the last pair i bought, they fit me like a sack of potatos, i have to keep pulling them up,


----------



## rhythmdevils

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *R04R* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mmm, try 514s, they get skinnier as they go down, but not as extremely as 511 skinnies. Get it a size larger than usual if it feels tight and wear a belt. The tapering is quite subtle, really.

 If all else fails, get a pair of jeans with the wash and comfort you like and have it tailored to suit your body._

 

I love how 514's fit except for the super high crotch and low waist. There's no room for certain important appendages....


----------



## GarageBoy

Never got into True Religon or R&R, but Samurai, Sugarcane, LVC ::drool 
 If I could only fit them (40" waist)


----------



## Aevum

i like wide leg bootcuts, and its rare as heck in higher brands, so you´re not alone, 

 as for levis, i would be quite careful when ordering online, tons of counterfit jeans out there, but then again, considering the quality of jeans levis is currently pumping out...

 i did something crazy yesterday, picked up a pair of barbours, they dont seem like much, but when i put them on, if you excuse the meme, they felt like they were made of "pure win",


----------



## Audio-Omega

Try RM Williams jeans, they do come in boot cut and they are roomier in the crotch. Levi's Capital E collection has boot cut jeans as well. I have a Wyatt which is a low rise, it looks nice but it's tight in the crotch.


----------



## was ist los?

Bootcut hasn't been fashionable in a number of years, but if you must, there is always the Nudie RRDS and 5EP lowdown boot. Regular tapered, like most Japanese brands, is the way to go these days. Pretty much classic.


----------



## Aevum

us gentlemen of generous size require a wider roomier leg, if not, we just look weird,

 i wear a 36,


----------



## lost in va

Signed up for this forum to learn about headphones (like everyone else) and figured I'd have nothing to share for quite some time till I found this thread.

 I <3 denim and have owned a few decent pairs in my day.

 Sugarcane 1947
 Sugarcane X Selfedge collab
 PBJ-007
 SFx5EP collab
 Samurai S5000VX

 Not so great but worth mentioning:

 Uniqlo T-000 (x3)
 Levis STF (current work denim)

 To date my absolute favorite pair has been the SFx5EP collab. I was very happy to get my hands on them during an "industry" party quite a while back at "The Denim Bar" (back when Mauro Farinelli co-owned it).


 My most prized piece of work are def my S5000VX's. This is them just before getting retired:











 They've since had liquid nail spilled on them and a serious crotch blow out.

 This is how they started life:







 My next purchase will be either a pair of somet 008's, dior 19cm's, or PBJ XX-007's.


----------



## john11f

lost in va, absolutely nice!


----------



## jinp6301

question to levi people,

 is the 501 stf the only pair from levi that shrinks?


----------



## VicAjax

OK connoisseurs...

 i'm thinking of grabbing a pair of Evisu slimfit. the pair i think i should get is super tight off the rack... 

 how much do Evisus stretch? also, they're just the right length... will they shrink up?


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have seen other shrink to fit jeans from Levi's not just 501.


----------



## laxx

I'm 99% sure they have 514 stf's.


----------



## jinp6301

If you could find it for me, that would be awesome. I couldnt find them online. 514s are my favorite cut for jeans. I wouldnt mind them being able to be personalized


----------



## was ist los?

Levis also has an upscale line, the Levis Vintage Clothing line, that has multiple STF jeans. Slim cuts that come to mind are 505 and 606 super slim from the LVC collection.


----------



## Persian.prince

Evisu deluxe, Y3, Tiger Of Sweden, Stone Island, Armani & Belstaff Black Prince to name a few. I tend to go for the ones that are made from raw denim.


----------



## Aevum

i had some "designer" jeans, versace, armani, its the same issue with the polo shirts, its a generic product of mediocre quality usualy made in the carribian for the US or central/east asia for europe, with the emblem/brand stiched on for mass consumption as to fund the high culture segment of the business, but the jeans themselfs are mediocre at best, 

 jeans from more specialized brands like carhartt can easly beat them in quality, 

 btw, the versaces, worst jeans ever, i bought a black pair, they discolored immidiatly, had weird inconsistent color to them, the texture got funky immidialtly, i guess you have to clean then with your mind or they were 1 use only...


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone ever tried Ralph Lauren RRL jeans ? They are expensive.


----------



## DJShadow

So there is life after Head-Fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've not got into any other brands of jeans, they just seem too expensive. I pretty much only wear Levi's, some of my oldest pairs are at least 7 years old and still going with some repairs here and there. The quality control on newer Levi's (3-4 years perhaps) doesn't seem as good as before, the stitch on the small fifth pocket on one of my pairs (507 bootcut) came apart entirely and on another the the seam isn't perfectly aligned at one of the hems.

 I had look at the labels and the countries of origin are Pakistan, Turkey, Tunisia, USA and Mexico. I've got 4 pairs of 501s, they're all from different countries and different fits, none of them are shrink to fit as far as I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's pretty bad how I used to get a brand new pair for £40 about five years ago and now you need to pay out almost double 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Inflation hasn't been that great...


----------



## Persian.prince

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i had some "designer" jeans, versace, armani, its the same issue with the polo shirts, its a generic product of mediocre quality usualy made in the carribian for the US or central/east asia for europe, with the emblem/brand stiched on for mass consumption as to fund the high culture segment of the business, but the jeans themselfs are mediocre at best, 

 jeans from more specialized brands like carhartt can easly beat them in quality, 

 btw, the versaces, worst jeans ever, i bought a black pair, they discolored immidiatly, had weird inconsistent color to them, the texture got funky immidialtly, i guess you have to clean then with your mind or they were 1 use only..._

 

That'd funny because all my Armani's say made in Italy on the label.


----------



## Aevum

which is curious, becuase alot of armani jeans i found here had "made in tunisia" on the label, i guess its like diesel, that unless you spend around 150-200 dollars on a pair, you get the generic sweatshop made jeans, 

 and when i say alot of armani jeans i mean in places like department stores or places of decent reputation, not the flea market or street vendor,


----------



## Chrispy

I have Samurais, Nudies, Edwins, and Ironheart 634srs

 Need to repair / strengthen the crotch in all of them

 Looking to get a pair of beaters, gonna try a pair of 501s or Uniqlos.

 Also want to pick up some Samurai 21oz jeans.


----------



## SonicBrewtality

Only jeans I have worn since I first tried a pair:

Diamond Gusset Jeans

 Comfortable, long-lasting, and perfect for riding.


----------



## JadeEast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chrispy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have Samurais, Nudies, Edwins, and Ironheart 634srs

 Need to repair / strengthen the crotch in all of them_

 

I've been using a bit of surgical tape to close holes and then sewing over the area with thread in pretty tight passes. I've saved a number of jeans but had to use some extra denim in place to fill in some big blow outs.







 *thread blends a bit better in person.


----------



## nineohtoo

Recently I've been only wearing 501s. But like many, I find that Levi's quality control as of late sucks. 

 Fortunately while away on work, I found a store that had a bunch of pairs made in the USA. They're probably from around the time the last American factories closed down, but i'm not 100% sure. I do know they fit me great after a hot soak compared to my imported ones(Columbia). So I ended up buying out the stock and threw em on ebay


----------



## Audio-Omega

The Levi's I bought from 15 years ago was made in Australia. Go for Levi's Premium jeans, they are still made in America.


----------



## Pepsi

Nothing better and more practical like a pair of Wranglers.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I just bought another Levi's 501 Capital E. This one is more rigid than all my other Capital Es. I shall wear it more often to soften the denim.


----------



## EchoRepairs

Those Levi's are better..... id like to see what the next years series of levi's cuts will be like?


----------



## Audio-Omega

I received another Levi's 501 lvc yesterday. This one is in dark blue with some faded areas and the denim is soft. I'm going for dark blue from here on and leave lighter blue for the younger ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has anyone ever tried Levi's slim fit jeans such as Matchstick ?


----------



## Palpatine

My Levis never last more than a year. They always wear through. I bought some jeans in Germany three years ago... and they are all in good shape.


----------



## Teerawit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone ever tried Levi's slim fit jeans such as Matchstick ?_

 

Yes, the fabric is very soft/stretchy but the jeans themselves are literally skin-tight (when I went true-to-size).


----------



## Aevum

Wranglers use to be nice, US made jeans, now they are made who knows where, and i suspect quality has dropped


----------



## TrumpOrMonkey

Me, I haved owned Raw Selvedge Sugar Cane 1966's. First got them a year ago, did the initial wash. after about 150 whole day wears I've washed them again. Came out pretty well, won't be buying any new jeans, I wanna get the best fades out of these.

 I also have a pair of Selvedge Edwin Blue Trips. I would really like a pair of Evisu Lot 2000's though from Japan with a white or black kamome. But they're too expensive, and Evisu Japan refuses to sell them here, because they're exclusive.

 Samurai make some nice jeans, the 24 oz ones are coming out, but I would usually refuse to wear anything over 17oz because of living in Australia. I 'might' get some Iron Hearts/Samurai's in 21oz and wear them through winter though once I get the fades out of my 1966's.

 Once you get a pair of great jeans from the likes of Iron Heart, Samurai, Sugar Cane Co, Evisu Japan (Not the europe ones), Classic Levis 501. etc You won't go back to wearing any other denim. It's just so much different, and they only get better with wear, just gotta man up, I hear all the time about people wearing their 14.5 oz raws complaining. There are guys wearing 21 oz ones and I don't see them complaining.


----------



## TrumpOrMonkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK connoisseurs...

 i'm thinking of grabbing a pair of Evisu slimfit. the pair i think i should get is super tight off the rack... 

 how much do Evisus stretch? also, they're just the right length... will they shrink up?_

 

If they are Evisu Europe don't touch them.

 Buy Naked and Famous ones instead. They'd be of better quality for just as much/cheaper. If you are buying raw I suggest 2 sizes up from your normal size, as they will shrink with a wash or two.


----------



## Audio-Omega

How do you tell if it's japanese or european Evisu ?


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TrumpOrMonkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If they are Evisu Europe don't touch them.

 Buy Naked and Famous ones instead. They'd be of better quality for just as much/cheaper. If you are buying raw I suggest 2 sizes up from your normal size, as they will shrink with a wash or two._

 

interesting... someone i know who is big jean snob said to buy tight, because raw denim stretches... is he misguided?


----------



## melomaniac

partial to soft-washed CK jeans... usually in grey. I think I have half a dozen of those.


----------



## eddyz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TrumpOrMonkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If they are Evisu Europe don't touch them.

 Buy Naked and Famous ones instead. They'd be of better quality for just as much/cheaper. If you are buying raw I suggest 2 sizes up from your normal size, as they will shrink with a wash or two._

 

just a heads up for newbies that might be a bit mislead by the 2nd paragraph

 . Many of N&F denim arn't raw, instead are already sanforized (meaning pre-shrunk) I think only 2-3 of their line up is actually raw.

 If you are a size 34 waist, i would get a size 33 to accommodate for the stretch it will get after wear, but don't account for shrinkage for sanforized jeans.


----------



## Aevum

there were ways to know, 
 like depending on the dye used the texture of the jean changes, some indigos give it a greasy/oily texture in the shop, 

 also remember to check the "made in" tag inside the jeans, you will find alot of tunisian, chinese and pakistan made jeans today, well, atleast here in europe, in my opinion, shelling out more then 50 euros for a pair of jeans from china/tunisia/pakistan is BS, now, higher end jeans, you will find US made, Italian made, japanese made, i even have a pair of barbours thats made here in spain (i swear, those jeans are made out of pure win), the thing is, by checking the origin of the jeans you can tell if its a generic jean with the brand of the day slapped on it, or if its its been made with quality in mind,


----------



## simwells

I love Japanese denim especially Nudies, I don't buy Levis anymore since they never last 6 months, used to be much better quality but for the price they're the worst quality jeans available here.


----------



## Aevum

thats because most levis now are chinese or pakistani made, there are some levis which are us made, but you can notice the price differance, 

 just keep an eye on the "made in" tab inside the jeans, if you cant find it, dont buy it,


----------



## Lex2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *simwells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love Japanese denim especially Nudies, I don't buy Levis anymore since they never last 6 months, used to be much better quality but for the price they're the worst quality jeans available here._

 

Regular Ralfs (or Alfs now) are my staple. I keep coming back to them despite spending a fortune on stuff like 5EP, Rag & Bone, APC, Edwin, Samurai, etc. I don't know if they sell them anymore but I have several pairs of cheap selvage Uniqlo jeans bought from their store on Regent St in London many years ago which I like as well.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I saw an Evisu that was made in Macau. Could it be a fake ?


----------



## Teerawit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *simwells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love Japanese denim especially Nudies, I don't buy Levis anymore since they never last 6 months, used to be much better quality but for the price they're the worst quality jeans available here._

 

My LVCs (made in the USA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) have lasted 8 months so far. I wore them everyday. They are beginning to tear at the crotch area, but that's typical, and nothing a quick patch-up can't fix.

 LVC is good stuff.


----------



## was ist los?

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *simwells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love Japanese denim especially Nudies, I don't buy Levis anymore since they never last 6 months, used to be much better quality but for the price they're the worst quality jeans available here._

 

I must have missed the memo, but Nudies are from Sweden and most of their jeans are not made in Japan (Italy, Turkey, etc).

 Will agree with Teerawit that LVC is decent stuff. Sad that they are consolidating the Japanese LVC line to a Hong Kong based Levis Asia/Pacific office.


----------



## simwells

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *was ist los?* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I must have missed the memo, but Nudies are from Sweden and most of their jeans are not made in Japan (Italy, Turkey, etc).

 Will agree with Teerawit that LVC is decent stuff. Sad that they are consolidating the Japanese LVC line to a Hong Kong based Levis Asia/Pacific office._

 

They're made in Italy but from depending on the pair the denims from Japan, USA, Turkey or Italy but either way it's all constructed to the same standard.

 I guess I've just had very poor experience with every pair of Levi's I've bought within the last 5 years (previous to that it had been very good though)


----------



## Logos

Definitely A.P.C. New Standard's, Petite Standard's, Nudie Slim Jim's, Levis 510 or 514 for less forgiving situations. Would like to try some Naked & Famous, or Oni's sometime soon.


----------



## Audio-Omega

What's Marc Jacobs Wrangler selvage jeans like ?


----------



## M3NTAL

Are the APC New Standards or any Nudies similar in fit to the 514? I don't like the skinny jean thing, but I do like a decent 514/501 fit.


----------



## john11f

I'm not sure how the 514's fit but New standards are not so skinny but definitely tighter than regular if you're into that style.


----------



## Logos

M3NTAL,

 The 514 is most like the Nudie "Slim Jim", it is slightly tapered, but has that straight tube leg. The APC New Standard is a sort of update of the 501, except a bit tighter, but the sizes run big. They are way more flattering than a 501, and although not tapered, still fit and wear really well. The APC "Petite Standard" is tapered maybe a bit more than the Slim Jim and 514, but not to obscene levels (Levis 510) and still very wearable.


----------



## yukihiro

Currently wearing 501's, but I'm looking to get a new pair. I do like them, but they're probably one of the lowest quality jeans that I've owned. These are my first Levis and I'm not really sure if my next pair will be. We'll see. Fit is more important to me than quality since I find it hard to find some jeans for my thick legs.

 Any suggestions? Slim (not skinny) jeans that would fit well with thicker legs (not fat).


----------



## Aevum

if you want good jeans, skip levis, 
 i had the famous 514 "funk", i had to boil my jeans to get rid of it, and the coin pocket ripped, 
 i also have a pair of 509´s, which shrunk 2 sizes and i cant wear them anymore, if anyone wears a 34 and wants to trade for a pair of cheap IEM´s for my mom 

 btw, beware of cheaper models from high end brands, i picked up a pair of edwins on sale, and they were tunisian made insted of japanese, so remember you get what you pay for,


----------



## mattkosem

Currently wearing Luckies, but Banana Republic also has a nice fit. All of the gap brands seem to have weak denim though, so I have more Luckies. Hollister jeans used to be good before they all became overly destroyed and weak.

 --Matt


----------



## DarkSpoon

any suggestions on good jeans that have a relaxed fit and are straight or boot cut in the ~$50 range? i've worn Bullhead forever and they seem to only make those tight leg girl pants for men now. i tried a pair on for laughs and i dont see how anyone wears those for extended periods of time. they squished in some pretty sensitive areas lol. not bashing you if that's your style but i need something with some leg room. thanks!


----------



## cyberspyder

Want to search out some Uniqlo S-002 selvage...hopefully can find them in Hong Kong.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I heard that placing jeans in a freezer could eliminate their smells.


----------



## gknix

7 for all man kind, evisu all the way!


----------



## suba3333

Hopefully someone can help me as I feel completely out of my depth here. I have not bought any jeans in more than 7-8 years....I had a a few pairs of Boss which lasted me until now. I am very confused wrt fit and material/washes. There is so much choice now. I tried a couple and none seem to fit. 

 I am athletic slim (6'2" and 156lbs, 32waist/33leg) with fairly skinny legs...which fit would suit me the best. I like a more elegant look, dark blue. Zipper preferred. I live in a warm climate so the fabric should not be too thick.

 Around here we have Gap, Diesel, Levis, Boss....in short, nothing too fancy.


----------



## jinp6301

Try a Levi's 514 in your size


----------



## suba3333

Thanks. I checked out the Levis website... nice.
 What is "rigid" and "3D"?


----------



## Aevum

as for the 514´s, dont pay more then 40-50 bucks for them, the artificial indigo and the cheap stitching give them a 6-8month lifespan,


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_as for the 514´s, dont pay more then 40-50 bucks for them, the artificial indigo and the cheap stitching give them a 6-8month lifespan,_

 

that's disappointing. i was going jeans shopping this weekend


----------



## Aevum

maybe EU sourced levis are not the same as US sourced ones, the ones i had were pakistani made,


----------



## jj94

One Lucky Vintage Straight, one Lucky 221 Slim Straight, and one Levi's 505. I don't wear the 505's as much anymore since they're heavier denim than my Lucky's and the weather's warming up. They are looking nice though with creases and light fades. I've been thinking about Nudie's selvage denim....


----------



## DeusEx

Hitting the Rock & Republic store in Vegas first thing in the morning. Surprisingly enough, from what I've seen, there are more people wearing 7FAM than TR in Vegas. ftw.


----------



## Townyj

Nobody Jeans in Australia are awesome... I have the following pairs below

*"Pipe"*





*FNB*






*Also a good ole pair of Lee L1 Stovepipes.*


----------



## Pepsi

Those are too tight for my tastes.

 I've always enjoyed True Religion and Diesel jeans. 

 On the flip side, a pair of cheap Wranglers never did me wrong.


----------



## joomongj

Don't wear tight jeans myself either. Tight jeans look good on skinny chicks but for guys meh...


----------



## lost in va

Was finally able to shrink down this picture (it's probably 2 months old)












 L to R:

 501 - S5000VX - SFx5EP

 501 - 2 months of work wear, one initial hot soak

 S5000VX (retired) - 2 years of work wear, and that's liquid nail on the left leg...it'll never come out

 SFx5EP - off and on since they were released. I beat the HELL out of these jeans and they don't show it one bit.


----------



## n00b

Currently wearing these:




 SExDBxS09

 These are currently being judged over at sufu
 SExFH05BK





 EDIT: lol nvm this thread is like full of Diesel, Lucky, TR, 7fam etc..


----------



## gallardo88

i have those dry bones too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 except for i dont like how i sized on them..
 so im now wearing sam 710s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Townyj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joomongj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't wear tight jeans myself either. Tight jeans look good on skinny chicks but for guys meh..._

 


 Skinny's have worked me wonders in the women area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i am a bit of a lightweight.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I'm tempted to get a slim fit but I doubt I would be wearing it very much. I only get to wear my jeans on weekends.


----------



## Mr.Kite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n00b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Currently wearing these:




 SExDBxS09

 These are currently being judged over at sufu
 SExFH05BK





 EDIT: lol nvm this thread is like full of Diesel, Lucky, TR, 7fam etc.._

 

Nice jeans. I'm on sufu too. I need to get a camera so I can take a picture of my Skull 5010 6x6.


----------



## DC5Zilla

I was a MEK loyal customer up until now... Bought $130 jeans and in less than 2 month, there is 2 HUGE holes around my ....... and it's not a tight jean, more like a regular loose fit

 I guess I should stick with True Religion


----------



## Pepsi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DC5Zilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was a MEK loyal customer up until now... Bought $130 jeans and in less than 2 month, there is 2 HUGE holes around my ....... and it's not a tight jean, more like a regular loose fit

 I guess I should stick with True Religion_

 

I used to wear True Religions myself until a lot of their styles started looking a little too girly. Diesel Jeans fit quite nicely and still maintains that simplicity i like.


----------



## 11amaberry

Some of you might all ready know aboute this website, but it has name brand clothing (mostly street wear) and some really nice jeans like 50% off or more. The sales are in promotion of the brand, so you can get the clothes before they are publically released I believe. Anyway, here's a link and invite for my fellow head-fiers. Enjoy.
http://www.jackthreads.com/invite/new11ama


----------



## simwells

Would have been nice to mention that you're doing this as you get money if people use your invite and then buy anything.


----------



## 11amaberry

Yah that too lol! But it does have some seriously good deals on cool clothes.


----------



## steviebee

Have 3 pair (more into good suits):

 3Sixteen ST100x (first ed.), Nudie Thinn Finn, Levi 511

 Faves: the 3Sixteen, _lovely_ fit.


----------



## bastogne

double post..


----------



## bastogne

Insane !
  
  Quote: 





john11f said:


> I'm into japanese selvage raw jeans...
> 
> 3 paris of Oni Denim (1 is a limited ed natural indigo)
> 
> ...


----------



## n00b

Hey guyz.
  here's a fit pic of the SExFH05BK i posted up there:

   
  picked up 3sixteen SL-200x to wear for the next year:

  with stacks (will hem soon)
   

  with cuff
   
  patch is cool

   
  :]


----------



## bastogne

I have a pair of Somets


----------



## jinp6301

anyone have a pair of the selvedge uniqlo jeans?


----------



## semisight

Hey, you guys seem to know a lot about jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I've recently been getting into jeans but I know absolutely nothing about them. I really like the look of the sfx5ep's that lost in va has. Can anybody recommend me some jeans to look at/buy (not too expensive, not over $100)?


----------



## meraki

blue black white? what colors? boot cut straight leg skinny fit?? be a little more specific please then I could possibly help ya out


----------



## Aevum

iuse to wear black skinny when i was in school,
   
  now i usualy wear blue bootcut, i guess its an age thing,


----------



## kroem

I use A.P.C., going on 7 months or so now, they're getting to that state were the need some crouch repair/love. Before that I had a pair of Dior MIJ for about 1,5 years - really nice fit, but the denim just don't compare to the APC's, and not really worth the £3-400 price tag. They break down quite fast, but they look god damn nice while doing so...
   
  Before that I had a pair of really trashed APC's... god I love the brand. The only real downside of PAC is that the give in, A LOT. I mean, even thou you cant barely get the jeans on the first time, they will be 1-2 inches too big in 3-4 months. (If you wear them everyday, which you of course do  )


----------



## Audio-Omega

I used to wear loose fit and disliked straight leg.  However time has changed, it's Levi's 501 straight leg these days.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I used to wear loose fit and disliked straight leg.  However time has changed, it's Levi's 501 straight leg these days.


 

 yeah same here. im really liking my stf 501's.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone been Sugar Cane jeans ?  I'm tempted to get a pair but they are so expensive.


----------



## semisight

I like straight leg jeans, dark wash pretty much anything but black. Sorry for the slow response, I have been and still am overseas. I'm guessing people will recommend me the 501 (I want to try the STF) but I've heard build quality isn't as good as it could be.


----------



## DarkSpoon

I've been pretty happy with my 501 stf. Got my first pair a month or two ago and have worn them everyday since. No problems with quality whatsoever.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I bought another pair.  It's a dark blue Uniqlo selvage in slim fit.  I wonder how long it will take to soften up.  It has good quality but time will tell.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Could anyone confirm that Levi's has stopped producing men's Capital E ?  I didn't see them listed on their website.


----------



## cyberspyder

Can anyone hook me up with some Uniqlo jeans? Can't seem to find them anywhere anymore.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I got mine from ebay.


----------



## noxlord

Ok,I ordered a pair of Levis 501 Black STF. I wear 32x32 so I got 34x36. I plan to do an initial hot wash+dryer and then wear them forever until they are tearing apart.
   
  Those will be my second pair of jeans ever. I ditched the first one a few years ago because of my total lack of knowledge regarding Denim.


----------



## clou91

Wow, I had no idea this thread existed! Right now I'm wearing a pair of raw Dior MII 19cm. I like a tighter fit to wear with white Ts in the spring/summer. I used to be into the raw Japanese stuff, but prices are rising so I've stopped buying it. I've still got a pair of Flathead 1001s and I have a pair of Samurai S5000s that I'm still trying to work in. I also have a pair of vintage Levi's Big E 501s that I got from a vintage shop in Japan....and then of course I have a couple pairs of cheapo Uniqlos.


----------



## clou91

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Has anyone been Sugar Cane jeans ?  I'm tempted to get a pair but they are so expensive.


 

 I bought a pair but sold them right after trying them on. The denim seems to be of good quality, but their fit leaves a lot to be desired....though the SC 2009s look a lot better and the collabo pairs from self edge are always nice.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I'm interested in Sugar Cane 1947 because its cut is modeled after Levi's 501.


----------



## 11amaberry

I like the izod relaxed fit jeans... that color and fit is awesome. Unfortunetly, a already got a wear spot on the pocket area.


----------



## bastogne

I just purchased the sugar cane garrison belt in tan, it hasn't arrived yet.
   
  Also ordered the Studio D'Artisan Kojima denim.


----------



## grokit

Head-fi strikes again with another offbeat thread!
   
  Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Has anyone been Sugar Cane jeans ?  I'm tempted to get a pair but they are so expensive.


 

 HFS, $455 for a pair, what is so damn special about sugar cane fiber?!? You could get a very nice set of headphones for that money!
  
  Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I'm interested in Sugar Cane 1947 because its cut is modeled after Levi's 501.


 

 Why not just get a lifetime supply of Levi's for the same amount of money ( a dozen pairs at least anyways)? They are pretty much all I wear when I can get away with it. Langston's is a very good online source for the shrink-to-fit 501 BTW.


----------



## semisight

Oh man, you have no idea. True denim freaks search for "true" 501 jeans (that is, old ones made with original cone denim off an old loom). They're untreated and unwashed, shrink after washing, and are of much higher quality. Now, sugar cane denim does tend to be damn expensive. Levis is having a sale on their current selvedge 501s (they call them the premium chipped rigid/premium resin rinse). From the "hidden" descriptions, it looks like the resin rinse is actually closer to dry (they say it will wear in and fade).


----------



## Audio-Omega

I already have five pairs of 501 and two other types of Levi's.  I wanted something different this time.  May be I should save for a better CD player.


----------



## erratik

First "real" pair was a projectile loom Levi 501stfs, which have about a year and 2 washes under their belt
   
   
  A pair of naked and famous weird guys -- 6 months 1 soak
   
  and my new babies which i picked up a few days ago while im in Tokyo for business
   
Samurai 21oz S5000VX
   
  cant wait to get them home and soaked 
   
   


  
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> HFS, $455 for a pair, what is so damn special about sugar cane fiber?!? You could get a very nice set of headphones for that money!
> 
> 
> Why not just get a lifetime supply of Levi's for the same amount of money ( a dozen pairs at least anyways)? They are pretty much all I wear when I can get away with it. Langston's is a very good online source for the shrink-to-fit 501 BTW.


 

 sugar canes are modeled after vintage levis, for people who want higher weight selvege in other cuts than the 501XX.  Being made on a shuttle loom and dyed vintage, and that one pair will last you forever.  Sugar Canes are up there with evisu, samurai, and skull IMO.


----------



## grokit

Skull Candies perhaps.


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Skull Candies perhaps.


 

 hmm?
   
http://blueingreensoho.com/site/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&manufacturer_id=37&Itemid=28


----------



## R04R

So I found out H&M sells raw jeans a couple days ago.  Apparently they've been selling them for a long time.  $40 too.
   
  I guess these are a trial pair, but so far I haven't seen anything that would deem them cheap in quality.  The fit is nice for me, but they're a bit too long (They only size in waist, but not length).  Anything I can do about this other than roll up the cuffs?


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





r04r said:


> So I found out H&M sells raw jeans a couple days ago.  Apparently they've been selling them for a long time.  $40 too.
> 
> I guess these are a trial pair, but so far I haven't seen anything that would deem them cheap in quality.  The fit is nice for me, but they're a bit too long (They only size in waist, but not length).  Anything I can do about this other than roll up the cuffs?


 
  if they are raw/dry and not sanforized, you can give em a nice hot soak for 45 minutes - hour or so and they should shrink a bit, though how much depends on the brand and such i think


----------



## clou91

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I'm interested in Sugar Cane 1947 because its cut is modeled after Levi's 501.


 

 I don't know...I had a pair that were also modeled after the 501s but the waist is so tight that you need to size up and when you size up, the rest of the jeans also get bigger, so they end up much looser and baggier in comparison to Levi's 501s. I'd rather go for something from Samurai with arcs and tabs, but that's just me.
   
  edit: wow...I can't believe I used to throw down $300 on a pair of jeans without much thought, but struggled to justify my headphone/amp purchases. My denim is worth as much as the ed 8s that I want so badly


----------



## grokit

Seriously, why get jeans modeled after Levis when you can have the authentic original for so much less $?
   
  Is it a status thing?!?


----------



## clou91

Because they're not modeled after current production Levi's. The Japanese repro companies basically bought all the vintage American denim looms and are making jeans using the original methods. They also use much thicker, higher quality denim and go through a tedious process of dyeing to ensure that the denim will fade in a certain way after it has been worn. You can spend $300 on jeans at Nordstrom, but they won't be able to touch the quality of Japanese repros.


----------



## grokit

So a $30 pair of shrink to fit 501s made by Levis today are inferior to the Levis made for gold miners 150 years ago; got it. But my inferior modern 501s seem pretty retro and well made, and I am not a gold miner so I really don't need the durability of a $300 pair; I would rather have that Edition 8!
   
  While I am happy that the tradition is still alive, it just seems so unnecessary to spend 10x the $ per pair!


----------



## Audio-Omega

The trouble with buying expensive jeans is that one might not be able to fit into them after a few months of constant eating.


----------



## noxlord

Quote: 





clou91 said:


> Because they're not modeled after current production Levi's. The Japanese repro companies basically bought all the vintage American denim looms and are making jeans using the original methods. They also use much thicker, higher quality denim and go through a tedious process of dyeing to ensure that the denim will fade in a certain way after it has been worn. You can spend $300 on jeans at Nordstrom, but they won't be able to touch the quality of Japanese repros.


 

 So what models / brand do you recoment for a Jeans noob that want to try the Japanese good stuff ?


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





noxlord said:


> So what models / brand do you recoment for a Jeans noob that want to try the Japanese good stuff ?


 

 price range?  the basic idea is to get selvege denim, which can be bought for under $100, as you can see, the unbranded selvedge from urban outfitters can be got for as little as $78.
   
  APC and Naked&Famous are great brands for under $200
   
  and for over $200, check out anything at blueingreensoho.  I would recommend going into your closet, finding the pair of jeans that you like the way it fits the most, and just measure them yourself and compare them to the different jeans on BiG -- they show you how to measure everything and where to take the measurements on their site


----------



## clou91

Quote: 





grokit said:


> So a $30 pair of shrink to fit 501s made by Levis today are inferior to the Levis made for gold miners 150 years ago; got it. But my inferior modern 501s seem pretty retro and well made, and I am not a gold miner so I really don't need the durability of a $300 pair; I would rather have that Edition 8!
> 
> While I am happy that the tradition is still alive, it just seems so unnecessary to spend 10x the $ per pair!


 

 Different people have different priorities/hobbies....I guess it's like how I'd rather spend $155 on 780s instead of that $1500 on ED 8s.
   
  erratik has good advice,though I'd also recommend Self Edge in San Francisco. I was there a few years ago buying my first pair of "high-end" jeans and their service is impeccable. They also ship for free world wide. Levi's 501 shrink to fits are kind of like the Porta Pro's or Grado Sr60s of raw denim while Naked and Famous and APC would be considered mid-fi and the Japanese selvedge offerings from BiG and SE would be considered hi-fi. 
   
  edit: and to be honest, now that I look back on it, I would have rather spent less money on jeans and more on an amp/source for my headphones


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





clou91 said:


> Different people have different priorities/hobbies....I guess it's like how I'd rather spend $155 on 780s instead of that $1500 on ED 8s.
> erratik has good advice,though I'd also recommend Self Edge in San Francisco. I was there a few years ago buying my first pair of "high-end" jeans and their service is impeccable. They also ship for free world wide. Levi's 501 shrink to fits are kind of like the Porta Pro's or Grado Sr60s of raw denim while Naked and Famous and APC would be considered mid-fi and the Japanese selvedge offerings from BiG and SE would be considered hi-fi.
> 
> edit: and to be honest, now that I look back on it, I would have rather spent less money on jeans and more on an amp/source for my headphones


 

 Nice analogies


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





clou91 said:


> Different people have different priorities/hobbies....I guess it's like how I'd rather spend $155 on 780s instead of that $1500 on ED 8s.
> 
> erratik has good advice,though I'd also recommend Self Edge in San Francisco. I was there a few years ago buying my first pair of "high-end" jeans and their service is impeccable. They also ship for free world wide. Levi's 501 shrink to fits are kind of like the Porta Pro's or Grado Sr60s of raw denim while Naked and Famous and APC would be considered mid-fi and the Japanese selvedge offerings from BiG and SE would be considered hi-fi.
> 
> edit: and to be honest, now that I look back on it, I would have rather spent less money on jeans and more on an amp/source for my headphones


 

  
   
  haha, while I agree with you onwanting to spend less on my jeans and more on my amp/source, i would like to argue that it is because I looked at jeans in the same way that I looked at headphones.  Starting off small, then when i decide i want to try something a little more hi-fi, getting the next step up.
   
  but really, i think thats the wrong way to look at it.  IMO someone should just go ahead and spend $78 on something like unbranded selvege, or $98 on actual selvege Levis 501XX's (i can link you if you want haha), and then if they like them after about a year, and maybe a wash or two depending on their activity, go ahead and get a pair of skulls/eternals/samurais/evisus. 
   
  Why?  because these jeans, even wearing them ALL DAY EVER DAY, will last you LONG past any other pair of jeans you own.  They pretty much pay for themselves, and do nothing but look better over time as they fade to your natural self.  The only reason I wont wear my samurais every single day, and will wear my naked and famous instead, is because my sams are 21oz/yard and I live in south louisiana, so wearing them through the summer is asking for a heat stroke 
   
   and if you dont really like them enough to invest $250+ into the "hi-fi", well, you still have a great, STURDY pair of selvege denim!
   
   
  edit:  and i also will argue that spending $155 on jeans shouldnt have much effect on getting ed8's if you can afford them.  After all, 1500 - 150 is still roughly 1500


----------



## clou91

Quote: 





erratik said:


> haha, while I agree with you onwanting to spend less on my jeans and more on my amp/source, i would like to argue that it is because I looked at jeans in the same way that I looked at headphones.  Starting off small, then when i decide i want to try something a little more hi-fi, getting the next step up.
> 
> but really, i think thats the wrong way to look at it.  IMO someone should just go ahead and spend $78 on something like unbranded selvege, or $98 on actual selvege Levis 501XX's (i can link you if you want haha), and then if they like them after about a year, and maybe a wash or two depending on their activity, go ahead and get a pair of skulls/eternals/samurais/evisus.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The problem wasn't buying 1 pair of jeans, it was buying a couple $200 pairs and several $300 pairs in one year. With my lifestyle, 1 pair of Japanese denim could easily last me 2-3 years as I only wear them to school/around the house. During the summer, I have the luxury of choosing between different office jobs which require me to wear slacks. I could have easily gotten away with 1 pair (maybe 2 for different fits), but instead I wasted around $900 more than I should have.
   
  I could get ED 8s, but I'm currently really enjoying my HFI 780s.If I'm enjoying them, then I don't see why I would need to spend another $1500 for "better" headphones, despite their technical superiority.
   
  I do believe however, that buying 1 pair of $300 Japanese jeans is worthwhile because they will outlast 10 pairs of $30 Levi's and they age beautifully. Just my $0.02 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: Oh, and I would never wear any type of jeans during the day in the summer. I'd rather be comfortable and delay the fading process 3 months.


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





clou91 said:


> The problem wasn't buying 1 pair of jeans, it was buying a couple $200 pairs and several $300 pairs in one year. With my lifestyle, 1 pair of Japanese denim could easily last me 2-3 years as I only wear them to school/around the house. During the summer, I have the luxury of choosing between different office jobs which require me to wear slacks. I could have easily gotten away with 1 pair (maybe 2 for different fits), but instead I wasted around $900 more than I should have.
> 
> I could get ED 8s, but I'm currently really enjoying my HFI 780s.If I'm enjoying them, then I don't see why I would need to spend another $1500 for "better" headphones, despite their technical superiority.
> 
> ...


 

 yea i hear that.  I bought my (samurais) because i wanted a high quality pair of jeans that could take the treatment that my lifestyle will give them, and fade naturally to me, and stand up to daily wear for a long time.  "Designer" jeans like nudies and 7s just dont look good to me.  Prefaded cheap crap.  IMO if youre going to do that then just get some selvege of the same cut and let it fade to you 
   
  but I feel the same way, I just got the 600 ohm DT880s and a Xonar Essence ST.  Ill probably get a transcendere S5 or darkvoice 336se when i get home.  but aside from that, I am absolutely perfectly satisfied with my setup, and dont see myself "upgrading" any time soon.  I have better things to put that money towards, like an engagement ring 
   
  I wouldnt mind having 4 or 5 pairs of really high quality jeans, but imo, if im going to be wearing one pair every single day, then its a waste of money.  maybe once these get faded to the point i want ill invest in a new pair just to start the project over or something, but i doubt ill spend $300 on another pair until these die long down the road


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have spent just over $1000 on premium Levi's jeans.  The first pair I bought in late 2006 is still as good as new, so they are worth it.  It's time to venture into high end jeans.  Is Levi's LVC up there with Sugar Cane and Samurai ?


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I have spent just over $1000 on premium Levi's jeans.  The first pair I bought in late 2006 is still as good as new, so they are worth it.  It's time to venture into high end jeans.  Is Levi's LVC up there with Sugar Cane and Samurai ?


 

 same level as APC or naked and famous IMO but holy crap, $1000 on jeans in 4 years?? O_O


----------



## Audio-Omega

That's $250 a year in jeans, it's quite reasonable compare to smoking or drinking !  I have spent more on boots to go with those jeans.


----------



## erratik

yea true, didnt really put it into perspective lol


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I wear Apt 9 jeans. Actually much higher quality, and much nicer looking, than most of Kohl's clothing. I have an issue of a fairly small waist, but tubby thighs, so finding jeans that fit comfortably is hard.
   
  I can't figure out how to shed inches from my thighs...


----------



## 11amaberry

Here's another awesome store that has name brand jeans and other stuff for really great prices, and right now they have some specials going on (like cheap shipping, free stuff). Link:
   
http://www.plndr.com/Plndr/MembersOnly/Login.aspx
   
  Note: If you wanna be awesome an all, use the link in my sig to sign up. It will give me some store cred if you buy anything (just once). Lol, it's up to you guys. Enjoy!


----------



## Audio-Omega

Does Self Edge or Blue in Green offer discount on their jeans ?


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Does Self Edge or Blue in Green offer discount on their jeans ?


 

 i think sometimes at blue in green if a pair of jeans has one wash for some reason or the other it will be a bit cheaper, but their prices were pretty on par with the prices ive seen at the shops while in tokyo so I dont tink they are raising them very much


----------



## clou91

If you're looking for a deal then the best bet would be to check out the super future market place. Self Edge also has random discount codes which only usually last a day and they announce them on fashion forums such as super future, hype beast, and style forum. However, these deals don't pop up too often and there is often low stock for the more popular cuts.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Thanks I will check out those sites.
   
  Is Uniqlo up there with Sugar Cane and Samurai ?  I'm starting to like its denim, it reminds me of my first Evisu.  The one I have is getting softer and more comfortable.


----------



## lapsce

Somet 008. 1.5 yearsl anyone here on SuFu> got em posted ther
  http://www.superfuture.com/supertalk/showpost.php?p=2326941&postcount=20081
   
  @ audioomega
  no. not at all.


----------



## clou91

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Thanks I will check out those sites.
> 
> Is Uniqlo up there with Sugar Cane and Samurai ?  I'm starting to like its denim, it reminds me of my first Evisu.  The one I have is getting softer and more comfortable.


 

 Almost forgot to mention, there is another forum called mynudies which has a Japanese sub forum and a thread with links and information on how to order jeans straight from Japan. Sometimes it's slightly cheaper but mostly it's just another option in case a certain style is sold out in the US.


----------



## lapsce

Quote: 





clou91 said:


> Different people have different priorities/hobbies....I guess it's like how I'd rather spend $155 on 780s instead of that $1500 on ED 8s.
> 
> erratik has good advice,though I'd also recommend Self Edge in San Francisco. I was there a few years ago buying my first pair of "high-end" jeans and their service is impeccable. They also ship for free world wide. Levi's 501 shrink to fits are kind of like the Porta Pro's or Grado Sr60s of raw denim while Naked and Famous and APC would be considered mid-fi and the Japanese selvedge offerings from BiG and SE would be considered hi-fi.
> 
> edit: and to be honest, now that I look back on it, I would have rather spent less money on jeans and more on an amp/source for my headphones


 

 that's funny, we make the same analogies in our headphones thread, only the other way around, on superfuture


----------



## clou91

Quote: 





lapsce said:


> that's funny, we make the same analogies in our headphones thread, only the other way around, on superfuture


 
   
  I think I actually became a member of sufu before I joined this forum. I just never really posted much on there...tbh it's a bit intimidating


----------



## Audio-Omega

Do you guys iron your jeans ?  I do.


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Do you guys iron your jeans ?  I do.


 

 I absolutely HATE creases.  
   
  and I cant imagine direct contact with a really hot surface is all too good for the denim.  maybe im wrong though


----------



## Audio-Omega

Mine look more or less the same after being ironed for several years.


----------



## semisight

I just got my rigid rinse selvedge 501s today. Sized up 1 at the waist because they didn't have my size. I think they look great, I really like the baggy vintage look.
   
  However, according to my mom (hey, I'm 17) they smell. I can't test this myself right now due to my cold, but this is the second time this has happened. Do you guys ever have this problem with new clothing?


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





semisight said:


> I just got my rigid rinse selvedge 501s today. Sized up 1 at the waist because they didn't have my size. I think they look great, I really like the baggy vintage look.
> 
> However, according to my mom (hey, I'm 17) they smell. I can't test this myself right now due to my cold, but this is the second time this has happened. Do you guys ever have this problem with new clothing?


 

 they. . .smell?
   
  they smell (bad) ?
   
  idk.  with my 501s i would hang em up in the bathroom while i showered maybe once every 2 or 3 weeks and let the steam get to em, then a dust of febreeze just to be sure, but i never noticed them stinking or anything


----------



## Audio-Omega

All my new jeans had a distinctive smell.  It was gone after a few washes.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

So you guys never wash your jeans?


----------



## revolink24

I do. But my closet is full of 501s and 514s.


----------



## Audiofillet

I always turn my jeans inside-out before Washing them, but definitely less is best


----------



## grokit

Langston's is having their annual Levis clearance, here's a link to the Men's side:
   
  http://www.langstons.com/mens-levis-clearance.html


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I'll have to turn mine inside out from now on.
   
  I need to find a fit that will fit my fat thighs but relatively small waist...


----------



## R04R

Quote: 





pow3rtr1p said:


> I'll have to turn mine inside out from now on.
> 
> I need to find a fit that will fit my fat thighs but relatively small waist...


 

  A belt?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I kinda feel like buying a couple sizes up and wearing a belt is  kind of resigning myself to my current weight, which is sad...


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





pow3rtr1p said:


> So you guys never wash your jeans?


 

 my 501s have been washed 3 times over about a year and 8 months.  
   
  also have been through 2 soaks
   
   
  havent had a chance to decently soak my samurais yet so no wearing on them


----------



## Audio-Omega

Try loose fit.


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Try loose fit.


 

 well im about half way through my trip and i dunno if im just partially depressed and not eating normally out of culture shock or what, but i also dont have gym access, but ive lost probably 20 lbs so far, so im just gonna wait til i can get home and back to lifting and drinking a gallon of milk a day


----------



## Audio-Omega

What's the best japanese brand ?


----------



## erratik

im a fan of samurai and iron heart and skull


----------



## pow3rtr1p

So what Japanese brands would make the best Loose Fit jeans? I went to Blue in Green's site and the selection for Loose Fit is very scarce.


----------



## Audio-Omega

PRPS has loose fit jeans but I don't know what their quality is like.


----------



## lapsce

how loose are we talkin here?
  what's your build


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Chunky. I can wear "Standard Fit" jeans by certain brands, but they're tight.


----------



## erratik

Ugh so ive lost about 2 inches on my waist and 20 lbs since ive been here these past 4 weeks.  I REALLY hope i dont lose any more and can get it back,, otherwise ill have to try my ass off to sell my samurais which probably wont happpen since im stupidly short


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Why is it bad to lose weight? You skinny people...
  
  Quote: 





erratik said:


> Ugh so ive lost about 2 inches on my waist and 20 lbs since ive been here these past 4 weeks.  I REALLY hope i dont lose any more and can get it back,, otherwise ill have to try my ass off to sell my samurais which probably wont happpen since im stupidly short


----------



## Audio-Omega

You should get more jeans while you are still in Japan.  I just noticed that my Uniqlo is made of Kaihara denim.


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





pow3rtr1p said:


> Why is it bad to lose weight? You skinny people...


 

 because i paid $330 for a pair of jeans that was slightly baggy to begin with, and if i lose 40 lbs and 3 waist sizes while im here, especially without knowing why the weight is being lost. .


----------



## R04R

Quote: 





pow3rtr1p said:


> Why is it bad to lose weight? You skinny people...


 

 The tighter the jeans fit the better they will break in, which is especially important for raw jeans like the ones he bought.  He's putting hobby over health though


----------



## lapsce

get em slimmed down at a tailor if they're not really broken in yet


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





lapsce said:


> get em slimmed down at a tailor if they're not really broken in yet


 

 can a tailor slim the legs down?


----------



## R04R

I presume a good tailor should be able to measure and slim it down.  The problem is finding one =/


----------



## lapsce

it's pretty hard near the waist but the legs are easy enough.
  even i can slim legs down.


----------



## erratik

More importantly, can it be done from the inside?  The entire point of buying these jeans is for the natural edge that they make when the denim is made, and that goes to the outside of the leg


----------



## pow3rtr1p

So they break in better, and they will fit better, if they're tighter?


----------



## clou91

Quote: 





pow3rtr1p said:


> So they break in better, and they will fit better, if they're tighter?


 

 Not really. They will just fade faster, but not necessarily better. It depends on the type of fade you want. 
   
  If a jean doesn't fit properly then you're better off trying to sell them and getting a pair that does fit properly. Most tailors will destroy the selvedge finish. Also, depending on how worn in the jeans are, you could end up with some really weird train tracks on the sides.


----------



## Somnambulist

<3 jeans!
   
  I used to buy Levis when I was fat because it'd be hard to find the right waist/leg length combination and you could get them to take the legs up in-store. As I've slimmed down I've enjoyed buying jeans more and more because it's gotten easier and easier,
   
  I've got a combination of Levi, Lambretta, Paul Smith and my favourites, Diesel. I stupidly (well, not really) kept up the health kick and my waist went down another two inches from 34" to 32", so a couple of them need a bit of beltage to feel secure, but they don't look 'off' when worn, so I'll stick with them and upgrade slowly over time. I don't mind paying a bit for nice jeans as they feel like an investment, will get a lot of wear-time and cheaper jeans tend to just look less 'cool' in terms of the fading, stitching and so on.


----------



## Somnambulist

Also having skimmed the thread quickly, eBay is a great place to pick up jeans (or clothes in general) as some people literally ditch their wardrobe regularly in order to keep on-trend, and you can often get some great bargains on stuff that still looks good. (I tend to have an annual clear-out of anything I don't wear or isn't fitting like it used to and eBay it).
   
  Also I think like most clothes, jeans ultimately look best when fitted properly - although I'm not too keen on the whole skinny jean thing - as it's easy to make yourself look wider or shorter than you actually are if they're too baggy. I also have this major no-no about wearing black shoes with jeans unless they're very dark, and even then it needs to be a nice pair of Chelsea boots or something. 
   
  This thread also makes me want more jeans, although to be honest I seem to go out in very little BUT jeans haha.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I bought another Levi's Capital E Wyatt.  It's a relaxed boot cut in dark blue.  I think it goes well with running shoes.


----------



## Audio-Omega

My Sugar Cane 1947 in dark blue has arrived.  The denim is a bit thicker than Uniqlo and it's going to take a few washes to smooth it.  Hopefully this is it, I won't have the urge to buy anymore this year.


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> My Sugar Cane 1947 in dark blue has arrived.  The denim is a bit thicker than Uniqlo and it's going to take a few washes to smooth it.  Hopefully this is it, I won't have the urge to buy anymore this year.


 

 dont wash that stuff  give it a soak to shrink it and wear em til they die.  your jeans have feelings you know


----------



## Audio-Omega

So that's how it should be worn.  It's going to take ages to soften the denim.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Does Levi's make a STF for women? my girlfriend likes mine and was wondering. we didn't see any at the stores in our area though.


----------



## R04R

You bought $300 raw jeans and you were planning to WASH THEM? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Raw jeans are an art wear your jeans model your actions.  It's much more satisfying making the jeans soften through your own wear and all those creases and fades and... it goes on and on.  Think of it like burning in headphones for the better sound quality.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> My Sugar Cane 1947 in dark blue has arrived.  The denim is a bit thicker than Uniqlo and it's going to take a few washes to smooth it.  Hopefully this is it, I won't have the urge to buy anymore this year.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I see what you mean.  I will start wearing it this weekend.


----------



## Khanate

Quote:


audio-omega said:


> I see what you mean.  I will start wearing it this weekend.


 

 First day or two will be hell, then it'll get better until it is the most comfortable piece of clothing you own. I wash my jeans about once a year, aka in case of emergency, and they are going strong after a few years (and I only own 3 pairs).


----------



## Audio-Omega

This Sugar Cane is pretty smooth inside and out for raw jeans even smoother than the Evisu I had.


----------



## erratik

Went back to Americaya today and bought a pair of eternals.  theyre only 14.5 oz but that gives me MUCH MORE TIME IN THE YEAR that I can wear them considering how hot it is in louisiana.  going to try to sell my samurais and then ill get another pair when these have been nice and worn down 
   
  pics of each
   
  sammies:
  http://i532.photobucket.com/albums/ee327/xmilkmanx/jeans/IMAG0233.jpg
  http://i532.photobucket.com/albums/ee327/xmilkmanx/jeans/IMAG0234.jpg
   
  eternals:
  http://i532.photobucket.com/albums/ee327/xmilkmanx/IMAG0236.jpg
  http://i532.photobucket.com/albums/ee327/xmilkmanx/IMAG0237.jpg
   
   
  EDIT:  AUDIO-OMEGA 
   
  be SURE that you at least give them a nice, HOT soak (INSIDE OUT!!) and hang em to dry before you start breaking them in.  you dont want to get 6 months from now with nice fades and honeycombs, then wash them, and have them shink and all your fades that youve put so much love into be like 2 inches out of place


----------



## Audio-Omega

I saw those photos of your Samurai jeans at superdenim a few minutes ago and thought they looked familiar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My Sugar Cane is a one wash and I have soaked it, so it's time for wearing.


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I saw those photos of your Samurai jeans at superdenim a few minutes ago and thought they looked familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 oh true  whats your opinion of the fit on them compared to the fit on the eternals?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Both fits look good.  I guess it also depends on what shoes you wear.  Some boots go well with slim fit jeans.  That Samurai has got a very nice blue colour.


----------



## Goku

Best jeans for under 100?


----------



## lapsce

i'm pretty sure you're supposed to wash when dirty :?
  anyways i like the eternal fit. +


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





goku said:


> Best jeans for under 100?


 
  selvedge?
   
  i think urban outfitters sells unbranded selvege for like $80, and i think vintage rigid selvedge levis 501s are around $95


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is there a holy grail of jeans ?


----------



## clou91

Doubt it, because everyone enjoys different fits. If i had to name my "holy grail" it'd probably be a pair Imperial sexi08 from Self Edge. Dior cut + quality Japanese denim= my ideal jeans. I had too many other pairs when they came out, but I really regret not buying them now.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Self Edge still has it.  That cut has a long inseam.  Do you guys turn hem inside out ?  I don't.


----------



## R04R

If they're too long you either turn them inside out or get them tailored.  Some prefer to turn them inside out if it's longer by just 1-2 inches to show off the selvedge hemming.


----------



## lapsce

Quote: 





			
				Audio-Omega said:
			
		

> Is there a holy grail of jeans ?


 
   
  http://www.superfuture.com/supertalk/showthread.php?t=20161


----------



## clou91

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Self Edge still has it.  That cut has a long inseam.  Do you guys turn hem inside out ?  I don't.


 
   
  I think they only have 1 indigo pair in 34 left....my size was probably the first gone. I usually get all my jeans hemmed to around a 32-34 inch inseam depending on the cut and let them stack a little.


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Self Edge still has it.  That cut has a long inseam.  Do you guys turn hem inside out ?  I don't.


 

 i roll when im wearing white shoes for obvious reasons


----------



## Audio-Omega

How do you guys get your jeans to fade ?  Is it by washing or wearing ?


----------



## erratik

wearing.  hopefully u arent expecting immediate results though.  higher weight jeans will generally fade more quickly, but even then, decent fading can take 6 months to a solid year, even if you're pretty active.
   
  a humid climate and bicycling helps too.


----------



## daisangen

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> How do you guys get your jeans to fade ?  Is it by washing or wearing ?


 

 They're like that when I buy them.


----------



## Audio-Omega

erratik, what's the shrinkage of your Samurai ?  Do all Samurai jeans shrink two inches in waist ?


----------



## Audio-Omega

May be I should get Warehouse because Samurai might be too thick to wear here.


----------



## moouers

I love how Levi's fit. I wear relaxed straight and loose straight (559/569).


----------



## Gannagorf

Levis 511; a more fitted fit (lol) without being tight. I don't have enough funds for any jeans $60+ anyway (being a student) so these fit the bill.


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





gannagorf said:


> Levis 511; a more fitted fit (lol) without being tight. I don't have enough funds for any jeans $60+ anyway (being a student) so these fit the bill.


 

 spending $200 jeans that will last your life vs spending $60 that you might get 2 years out of IMO
   
   
  edit: not to advertise but theres a 50% off sale and free shipping thing going on at Levis.com right now, plus the coupon code CC50JUL can be used for 50% off another single item.  potentially selvedge 501's (one washed though) for $25


----------



## semisight

It's true. Premium Resin rinse/chipped rigid are both selvedge along with some others; the resin rinse is I believe one wash (my pair seemed pretty rigid). Not a bad price for selvedge jeans.


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





semisight said:


> It's true. Premium Resin rinse/chipped rigid are both selvedge along with some others; the resin rinse is I believe one wash (my pair seemed pretty rigid). Not a bad price for selvedge jeans.


 

 yea the premium rigid and resin rinse are both one washed i think


----------



## Gannagorf

Quote: 





erratik said:


> spending $200 jeans that will last your life vs spending $60 that you might get 2 years out of IMO
> 
> 
> edit: not to advertise but theres a 50% off sale and free shipping thing going on at Levis.com right now, plus the coupon code CC50JUL can be used for 50% off another single item.  potentially selvedge 501's (one washed though) for $25


 
  I agree, but I'm only in my mid-teen years so I have a couple more years until I stop growing.  Spending that much money only to replace them a year later because of different height/waist sizes is not an option for me.


----------



## R04R

Touché.  I don't think I'll be growing anymore T____T


----------



## Audio-Omega

I bought Warehouse Co. 1001XX 15th Anniversary jeans this time.  It has been soaked in hot water and washed.  
   
  Hopefully this is the last impulsive buying for this year.


----------



## clou91

Quote: 





erratik said:


> spending $200 jeans that will last your life vs spending $60 that you might get 2 years out of IMO


 

 Even if the jeans will last you a lifetime, you'd get bored of the cut/fade after a year anyway. A lot of people "justify" their high end denim by telling themselves it'll last x times longer than cheap denim when in truth, most of them won't wear them that long. IMO, nice jeans are a luxury rather than a practicality.


----------



## erratik

I disagree.  501s are the original jean.  And many jeans ARE modeled after vintage levi's and stuff anyway.
   
  Quote: 





clou91 said:


> Even if the jeans will last you a lifetime, you'd get bored of the cut/fade after a year anyway. A lot of people "justify" their high end denim by telling themselves it'll last x times longer than cheap denim when in truth, most of them won't wear them that long. IMO, nice jeans are a luxury rather than a practicality.


----------



## clou91

Even the cut of 501s vary from year to year. You can't tell me LVC 44s are anything like the 47s. Sure, they can be modeled after the 501, but even the 501 has multiple variations depending on the year of production. There aren't many true repros out there; most companies will tweak the Levi's fit to their liking which results in slightly different cuts that can look very different on the same person. Honestly, there aren't many young people that still wear 501s anyway. I think I'm probably the only one of my friends right now who still has a pair of 501s that I wear frequently, and because they're vintage they look/fit nothing like today's 501s. I honestly can't think of 1 pair of jeans that I'd wear for the rest of my life. Styles change way too frequently and unlike headphones, I like to have variety.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I like the cut of 501 1947, it fits me perfectly.  Sugar Cane 1947 is excellent too and its denim oozes quality.


----------



## BuFFys

Jack & Jones!


----------



## KyungMin

William Rast
  Levis
  Se7en
  Lucky
  in that order...


----------



## Audio-Omega

I hope my Warehouse doesn't shrink anymore because I have been wearing it.  This pair feels like a loose fit rather than straight leg.  The denim quality is good and it's soft on the inside but it's not like Sugar Cane.


----------



## Deed

So I bought a pair of Nudie Thin Finn Organics in June as my first expensive pair, and I really don't regret buying them.  Bought true to my 33" waist size (actually more like 33.5"), they fit like a glove and after two months of semi-regular wear, they didn't stretch enough to bother me.  I decided to wash them since they had soy sauce stains from my first day of wearing them to town (tried drinking the pool of the stuff left behind in a box of noodles), as well as a bit of nacho cheese and some general sweat.  Wearing them after they dried, they felt incredibly sexy, retaining what little fading I'd worn into them.
   
  The denim quality is a lot better than what I'd heard, although I'm still wary of the thinness.  However, the jeans still feel sturdy and I'm not one for trashing my clothing anyway.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Have you guys ever worn Momotaro jeans ?  What's their quality like ?


----------



## noremedy

Can anyone tell me what a pair of Louis Vuitton jeans retails for? Reason for asking is they don't sell over the internet and I don't fancy the one hundred mile trek to London just to find out. 
   
  As for my preferences, D&G and Ralph Lauren Jeans fit the bill.


----------



## majestic12

With jeans, my absolute favorite is Uniqlo.  They've expanded over the last few years (they're based out of Japan) and have locations around the London area and even a store in New York.  Their jeans are inexpensive and really comfortable.


----------



## Audio-Omega

The weather here is getting a lot warmer.  I could feel the heat from wearing 14oz denim.


----------



## Audio-Omega

How is your jeans wearing coming along ?  I haven't worn Levi's since buying those Sugar Cane and Warehouse jeans.  The warm weather is making them soft.  It's amazing how they have transformed from hard to soft in just a few times of wearing.


----------



## clou91

I just found a pair of jeans with a cut I prefer more than my Diors...with Japanese blue selvedge denim and a chain stitched hem for only ~$80. Only catch is they're made in China...but so what? Diors have crap quality anyway.
   
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?itemdescription=true&itemCount=80&startValue=1&selectedProductColor=&sortby=&id=16918229&parentid=M_BOTTOMS&sortProperties=+subCategoryPosition,product.displayName&navCount=21&navAction=jump&color=&pushId=M_BOTTOMS&popId=MENS&prepushId=&selectedProductSize=
   
  I know they're not in the same league quality wise as the premium Jap brands, but I honestly like these much more than my Flat Heads and at 1/4 of the price.


----------



## R04R

Nice!  I've heard of Urban Outfitter's line of raw denim.  I think I might pick up a pair when I see one.  ...Ah man I just realized there's no Urban here where I just moved in.  College


----------



## 11amaberry

Anyone heard of Premium Graphic jeans? I bought them at the mall, but cant find ANY info on the company online... they are cool jeans, straight fit and a "french blue" color. The style is p5381 and it says the color is French SB. Msrp is $50. Made in Lesotho.... No other info beyond that. I'd really like to find out about them though. I'd hate to find out I bought girl jeans mistakenly put in the men's dept. Sometimes its hard to tell lol. I'll post a pic of them when I get my camera, very cool looking.
   
  Tried on some Levi 514's today... loved them. I will be switching to that style for now.


----------



## l1f35ux

I'm thinking of selling my Diesel Thanaz 73J 27x32 right now if anyone is interested please PM me
   
  Thanks,


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





11amaberry said:


> Anyone heard of Premium Graphic jeans? I bought them at the mall, but cant find ANY info on the company online... they are cool jeans, straight fit and a "french blue" color. The style is p5381 and it says the color is French SB. Msrp is $50. Made in Lesotho.... No other info beyond that. I'd really like to find out about them though. I'd hate to find out I bought girl jeans mistakenly put in the men's dept. Sometimes its hard to tell lol. I'll post a pic of them when I get my camera, very cool looking.
> 
> Tried on some Levi 514's today... loved them. I will be switching to that style for now.


 

 Welcome to the 514 club. They're awesome jeans.


----------



## 11amaberry

Thanks, but I haven't bought them yet 
  Will be going to levis outlet store pretty soon, hopefully will grab a couple pairs. What's your fav color? Personally the light blue is tempting...


----------



## thinkpol

Nudies are great. Levi Matchstick are also really good.


----------



## clou91

^Judging by your headphone inventory, you can do much better than nudies


----------



## Nestor

Levi Strauss 560 Relaxed ftw.  Seriously the most comfortable jeans I've ever worn.  Got mad when they stopped making them a few years back, but they brought them back.  Not that it really matters.  My oldest pair is a little over ten years old now, and they still wear great.


----------



## djmattm

I love Jacob Cohen ones, japan denim hand made here in italy, really classy


----------



## thinkpol

Yeah, I've gained a little weight (in my rear end mostly) so the skinnies arent really my thing anymore.
  I bought a pair of Joe's Jeans yesterday and they fit me nicely. Their relaxed pairs have pretty skinny legs (not like a traditional relaxed). I like a balance between baggy and skinny I guess. Levi Matchsticks fit me in a 33 and a 34 but the butt region is too tight. Everything fit me so wonderfully when I had a 30 waist, now I've got a 33 waist so I've been wearing nothing but shorts for the past few years. I'm in San Diego, so it's not that bad, but I end up freezing during the winter. I still like the skinny(ish, not suffocatingly skinny) leg look , but I need it baggier and more relaxed in the upper area.
  Any suggestions? When I was really skinny (was a marathon runner), I liked Nudie's and Matchstick. I still like the look of them, but I value comfort a little more than I did then.
   


  
  Quote: 





clou91 said:


> ^Judging by your headphone inventory, you can do much better than nudies


----------



## 11amaberry

Turns out I didn't like the 514s... or they didn't like me idk any way I'm leaning toward the 501s now.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I like the fit of 501 especially the 1947 edition.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





11amaberry said:


> Turns out I didn't like the 514s... or they didn't like me idk any way I'm leaning toward the 501s now.


 

 Well not everyone has the same body style after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Despite being "normal" jeans, all the Levis are damn good for the price.


----------



## 11amaberry

Yeah, the 501 look pretty nice... might go for some 514 eventually, but I'm getting inconsistent fits from different stores.... the same size (34x30) will be comfortable at one place, but not at a different store... it's confusing. I also tried some Van Heusen slim straights (similar to the 514's) and could comfortabley wear their 33x30... but they did not have them in a color I liked


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





11amaberry said:


> Yeah, the 501 look pretty nice... might go for some 514 eventually, but I'm getting inconsistent fits from different stores.... the same size (34x30) will be comfortable at one place, but not at a different store... it's confusing. I also tried some Van Heusen slim straights (similar to the 514's) and could comfortabley wear their 33x30... but they did not have them in a color I liked


 

 It can be confusing depending on whether each store carries prewashed or not. The 501s and 514s actually have fairly similar fits, from my experience, with the 514s being slightly tighter around the thigh and lower rising.


----------



## 11amaberry

Does pre washed cause the jeans to shrink? That would explain the differerence though... good thing I didn't buy any online.


----------



## clou91

Quote: 





thinkpol said:


> Yeah, I've gained a little weight (in my rear end mostly) so the skinnies arent really my thing anymore.
> I bought a pair of Joe's Jeans yesterday and they fit me nicely. Their relaxed pairs have pretty skinny legs (not like a traditional relaxed). I like a balance between baggy and skinny I guess. Levi Matchsticks fit me in a 33 and a 34 but the butt region is too tight. Everything fit me so wonderfully when I had a 30 waist, now I've got a 33 waist so I've been wearing nothing but shorts for the past few years. I'm in San Diego, so it's not that bad, but I end up freezing during the winter. I still like the skinny(ish, not suffocatingly skinny) leg look , but I need it baggier and more relaxed in the upper area.
> Any suggestions? When I was really skinny (was a marathon runner), I liked Nudie's and Matchstick. I still like the look of them, but I value comfort a little more than I did then.


 
  If you're down to try any higher quality denim, then Samurai S0500 would fit you well...you can get them from Blue in Green in New York for $325 + shipping.
   
http://blueingreensoho.com/site/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=26&category_id=&manufacturer_id=10&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28

  They sort of describe what I think you want. A little bigger in the seat area with legs that taper.


----------



## thinkpol

Thanks for the suggestion! I will definitely check them out. I tried on some Naked and Famous, Nudies, APC, Jeans Shop on Saturday. The Nudies Average Joe 33 fit me pretty well. The N&F Slim Guy 33s fit me as well but not as good as the Average Joes. Didn't really like the fit of the APCs or Jeans Shop's. If I remember correctly, the APC's smaller pockets that were wide apart made my butt look weird. Do the Samurais have pockets like the APC's? As of right now I'm looking for Average Joe's, however, I'm kind of bothered by the "signature" orange stitching (too trendy?). I would of course get the squiggly pocket design seam ripped out, but still, I don't want some hipster kid recognizing the fact that I have Nudies on.
   
  I just want jeans that look great, fit great and that will last a long time. Not trying to be a fashion diva 
  Would you say that the S0500's have a similar fit to the Average Joes?
   

  
  Quote: 





clou91 said:


> If you're down to try any higher quality denim, then Samurai S0500 would fit you well...you can get them from Blue in Green in New York for $325 + shipping.
> 
> http://blueingreensoho.com/site/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=26&category_id=&manufacturer_id=10&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28
> 
> They sort of describe what I think you want. A little bigger in the seat area with legs that taper.


----------



## clou91

IMO, the S0500 have a much nicer fit than the AJs.
   
  I googled S0500xx and found this picture
   




   
  Seems like they are quite a bit more fitted than the AJs, though not slim by any means.
   
  I haven't had personal experience with S0500xx or the AJs, but I have Samurai S5000s and have had two pairs of Nudies and the Samurais will probably hold up 3x longer than 1 pair of nudies while also wearing better.


----------



## Hero Kid

Generally black Levis 510s or 511s.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I'm going back to wearing Levi's LVC 1947 because it's getting too warm here.  I don't know if I should buy another Sugar Cane.


----------



## clou91

I just ordered another pair of Sams from Japan...there goes my dac money.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Most high end Japanese jeans are pretty heavy.  I would like to wear a Samurai one day.
  Check out the following gallery http://www.take5thailand.com/main/?p=1681


----------



## Poltical Machine

I have some nicely worn in dior 19cm MIJ jeans, and working on a fresh pair of nudie thin finn's right now


----------



## gritzcolin

I have learned to love Silver Jeans. They are expensive and I won't pay full price but I have gotten 3 pairs for less than $25 a piece. Just gotta have that keen eye for clearance racks. I also have a pair of Buffalo Keans by David Bitton they are more dressy as far as jeans go (in my book). I like them though


----------



## clou91

Quote: 





poltical machine said:


> I have some nicely worn in dior 19cm MIJ jeans, and working on a fresh pair of nudie thin finn's right now


 


  My Diors and Thin Finns were probably my toughest pairs of jeans to fade. My Diors are MII though, I probably should of just bucked up and got either the MIJ or sexi08.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I bought a Levi's 501 Selvage this time.  The denim is pretty soft.  I have no idea about the denim differences between selvage, Capital E and LVC though.


----------



## Nod2mybeats

APC New Standard
 Black & Blue

 I'm currently trying to pawn off all my previous jeans as they're no longer worn...


----------



## Nod2mybeats

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I bought a Levi's 501 Selvage this time.  The denim is pretty soft.  I have no idea about the denim differences between selvage, Capital E and LVC though.


 

  
  Selvage denim is usually raw, heavier, and thicker, and such is made on older looms for tighter seams and bonds. Check the seams for the indicative "self edged" stitch.
 Capital E is Levi's "premium denim" line. The higher end red tag label.
 LVC are contemporary remakes of classic styles, and also typically utilize selvage denim.

 As far as price it goes Capital E < Selvage < LVC
 As far as denim quality, this is trivial, but I'd say Capital E < LVC = Selvage.

 Some argue that LVC is made better to justify the price, but I don't feel that's the case.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Thanks Nod2mybeats.  I find LVC more comfortable to wear than Capital E.


----------



## Poltical Machine

Quote: 





clou91 said:


> My Diors and Thin Finns were probably my toughest pairs of jeans to fade. My Diors are MII though, I probably should of just bucked up and got either the MIJ or sexi08.


 

 I heard the MII's fit different, so i went for the MIJ straight from the start. I have to say they are still my favorite pair of jeans i've owned to this point. I was actually very tempted to get those sexi08's as they look amazing. Sadly i did not like the fit on my imperial dukes at all. Grabbed the nudies as i got them for pretty cheap, not really concerned of how long they will last, the lower backpockets is a bit weird though. If you want the diors to fade, keep wearing them... it takes quite a long while, mine are 3yrs+ and a few cold washes


----------



## Audio-Omega

The 501 selvage was stiff after a wash but it got softer just after a few hours of wearing.  I guess the hot and humid weather had something to do with that.


----------



## Aevum

i wanted to pick up a pair of 512´s the other day, nice and dark. looked at the tag. the made in pakistan put me off.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Why don't you get Levi's LVC before they run out ?


----------



## semisight

I have a pair of selvedge 501s (rigid rinse I think?) and I just got a pair of uniqlo selvedge in NYC the other week. Haven't worn them yet as they're off being tailored, but they're stiffer and much slimmer than the baggy 501s. I do hope they'll wear in better, but I think they will because they're better fitted. They really are the best deal for selvedge denim around.


----------



## revolink24

Does anyone know of a jean somewhere in the $100 price range that has a slim straight cut (like Levis 514s?)


----------



## gav007

I wear Ralph Lauren and Calvin Klein jeans


----------



## semisight

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Does anyone know of a jean somewhere in the $100 price range that has a slim straight cut (like Levis 514s?)


 


  Uniqlos are slim (even regular straight) and APCs are just above the $100 price range.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





semisight said:


> Uniqlos are slim (even regular straight) and APCs are just above the $100 price range.


 


  Thanks, they look nice. I'm looking at upgrading my wardrobe now that I've stopped growing, but I'm not quite ready to buy $300 jeans yet


----------



## cyberspyder

Picked these up last week, I wear a 36 x 34 normally, so these were too short and wide, but the price was right (*$29.99* at Winners!). DAMNIT!
   
  Also copped these at the same price, knight coloured 501XX (NOT STF, no idea why they put the 'XX' there, maybe Cone Mills denim?) rigid raw denim. Stiff as hell when I gave them a soak in woolite, breaking in nicely, starting second week of wear with coin pocket fading (due to zippo), nice honeycombs, and wallet fading.
   



   
  Could use another 2" for better stacks, but it looks good right now. Follow its wear here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/51597184@N03/sets/72157625062070149/detail/
   
  Good scores? I think so.


----------



## Aevum

nice jeans. check the inside for the "made in pakistan" tab.


----------



## 11amaberry

/droolz... O.O
  I'm waiting for some 501s to go under $36 + tax that it seems to be stuck at lol. Or until I have the cash to dish out for a few pairs at full price


----------



## cyberspyder

Nope, both made in Mexico


----------



## cyberspyder

Close to two months on my non-STF raw 501's, that's bout 56 wears, no wash other than initial soak to take out some of the excess indigo. Fading nicely:
   
http://www.flickr.com/photos/51597184@N03/sets/72157625062070149/
   




 Severe leg twist





 Ass pocket fade from wallet (SnG damn near tore a hole in the other pocket!)





 Honeycombs fading slowly





 Ghostly image of my cellphone





  Zippo

 Brendan


----------



## DeusEx

7's, G-Star, R&R.  And a quality pair of Levi's.


----------



## some1x

My favorite  jeans at the moment. I've resisted the temptation to shop at
  Blue in Green Soho for now.


----------



## Audio-Omega

3sixteen SL-100x looks nice but straight leg jeans don't really match well with running shoes.


----------



## R04R

Picked up some Naked and Famous SkinnyGuy Elephants.  They hurt.  But they are so cool.


----------



## Somnambulist

Lol, you guys are making me want to take macro shots of my jeans.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Does Louis Vuitton actually produce jeans?
   
  Does somebody have some Bape Jeans, how much where they?
   
   
  G-Star makes cool jeans.....


----------



## Audio-Omega

I got my first pair of Nudie jeans.  The fabric is smooth, thin and tightly woven.  It's medium blue in colour with straight leg.  The tag says "use for 6 months before first wash".  However I'm going to wash it for hygiene.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

From what i've heard from my cousin, if u wash them, they will be completely unwearable afterward.
   
  CAUTION with that....


----------



## Audio-Omega

Too late, I have already washed it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It has shrunk and faded a little bit.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

pity....sorry for the loss of 90 Bucks....


----------



## Audio-Omega

They should make their jeans one size bigger so that they will shrink to their true sizes.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

It is not supposed to be washed.....they should adapt to the body.
  that's what makes them so special


----------



## Audio-Omega

Too late now.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

think of it, next time u buy a Nudie Jean...


----------



## jj94

I don't know what you're talking about, but it's not a loss. Just wash them every now and then, with at least a few months in between washes. @ dreamthinker; I don't understand why you're telling the other guy that his nudies are unwearable now. Especially if your cousin told you that; at least have some viable experience with some mid-upper end denim before you go telling someone that his jeans are unwearable. If I'm wrong and misunderstood, I apologize beforehand.
  Anyways, since I'm cheap and couldn't really try on some nice denim in person, I got a pair of STF 501's. Gave them two hot soaks, for one hour each, to get the shrink out of them. I don't wear them every day, but at least 4 days out of the week. I've put on about maybe 3 weeks of straight wear on them and the whiskers and honeycombs are starting to come into visibility quite nicely. I'm planning on giving them periodic hot soaks every 2-3 months worth of straight wear instead of washes. I'm hoping to get some decent denim later...maybe later in the summer. I'm looking at Flatheads, Denimes, or Eternals. But as of now....gotta stick with cheap STF's.


----------



## erratik

uh they stretch with wear though
  
  Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> They should make their jeans one size bigger so that they will shrink to their true sizes.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Yeah I believe they will stretch.  My Sugar Cane is still the way it was.  I was told that its waist would stretch after many washes.  Time will tell.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

BTW, how are Bape Jeans?
   
  Don't have the cash to buy one yet.....


----------



## Audio-Omega

My newest edition is a Levi's LVC 501 1966.  It's more of a loose fit compare to 1947 and its denim is not as soft.  This one doesn't have a leather patch and it's made in Turkey.  I thought all LVCs were made in America.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

how much?
   
  Somehow its really hard to find jeans with sippers nowadays.


----------



## midget

not generally regarded as quality denim. but i dont know, it's been a while since i last saw a pair. they're for the hypebeasts.
  
  Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> BTW, how are Bape Jeans?
> 
> Don't have the cash to buy one yet.....


----------



## Color Theory

Levi's 511 skinny (but not 510 SUPER skinny) are a perfect fit for me! I just bought four pairs, and that's all I'll wear until it gets hot enough to wear shorts again. I bought a couple waist sizes higher than normal, and they fit fine and don't cling to my skin like spandex.


----------



## Audio-Omega

It was $85.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

A Bathing Ape is REAL hype.....
   
  Can Evisu jeans be regarded as "quality denim"?


----------



## Audio-Omega

The Evisu I had was stiff even after 20 washes.  I would say its quality was better than most of the jeans I had worn but not as good as Sugar Cane or Warehouse.


----------



## crowKAKAWWW

I have a couple pairs of jeans from Tough jeansmith from hong kong. awesome brand.
   
  something like this:
http://shopbuyonline.co.uk/di-moda/men-s/tough-jeansmith/957.html


----------



## TheDreamthinker

IMO, they look a bit overcrowded....


----------



## revolink24

Agreed.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Are G-Star jeans of good quality?
   
  In my area many people wear them.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Does anyone like Diesel jeans ?  I gave mine away because I didn't like wearing straight fit jeans at that time.


----------



## cyberspyder

thedreamthinker said:


> A Bathing Ape is REAL hype.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 
Depends on the country of origin, the Japanese Evisu is miles above the export Evisu you find elsewhere. I don't get how people get honeycombing to fade...I've been wearing my pair of 501's daily for the last 3 months and while my arse pockets have conformed to my wallet and a crapload of whiskering in the front, it still looks pristine elsewhere.


----------



## NeonPirateKing

So, my cousin just bought Naked And Famous - Weird Guy- Vintage Blue Selvedge, and they are about 1-2 inch too big on the waist when i tried them on? Is there anyway to make it shrink down so it fits me better, while still getting the best out of them? Unfortunately, i can't get exc/refunds, and i'm a noob at this, didn't expect my cousin to buy raw for me...
   
  also, if i use a belt, why does the back of my jeans kinda distort, is it because of the belt? or the jeans?


----------



## R04R

If they're too big, you can't do much about them.  They're sanforized, meaning they shrink very little, and not worth it in your position.  You can try to sell it on forums specialized with clothing like hypebeast and superfuture, looking to trade for smaller sizes or just selling them.  Or eBay.  I would go to hypebeast or sufu, but if you're uncomfortable dealing without protection at least make sure their posting history and selling history are credible.
   
  The extra slack on your loose fit is probably folding when you compress it with the belt.  It doesn't look good either, and won't fade evenly.
   
  hypebeast: http://hypebeast.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=71
  sufu: http://www.superfuture.com/supertalk/forumdisplay.php?f=14


----------



## NeonPirateKing

well that kinda sucks. guess i'll put it on craigslist and sell it.
   
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/clo/2182082606.html
   
if anybody is interested in vancouver, it'd be good to get a portion of the money back....
   
  EDIT
   
  I think i've made the situation better, i went back to the shop and even though the jeans were supposed to be final sale, i got to exchange. I exchanged them for 31 Weird Guys in the same wash. I'm not too sure if the sizing is okay, but these feel tighter than my normal 29x30 or 30x30 Levis jeans...

 So, what's the procedure on these?


----------



## Nod2mybeats

I just got a pair of Jean Shop Rockers in natural (no indigo) for spring from a Barney's last chance sale online. I'm super excited. I went to try them on in the store and even the sales associates there told me I'm better off scouring for deals elsewhere, though they don't make commission at that store. I'm currently working on my APC New Standards. My regular pair is going through some preemptive repair work for the crotch, so meanwhile I'm wearing the all back version.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Skull 5000XX jeans are on sale at Self Edge.


----------



## revolink24

What are your thoughts on 7 original bootcut in New York Dark as a first pair of mid range denim for someone who usually wears Levi's 514s? Unfortunately no place near me stocks them and it's not worth the trip for me to try them on.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I bought over 20 pairs of jeans online before I found my perfect fit.  It costed me a lot of money but the effort was worth it.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I bought over 20 pairs of jeans online before I found my perfect fit.  It costed me a lot of money but the effort was worth it.


 


  Could you return them, if they didn't fit?


----------



## Audio-Omega

I could have returned some of them but they were all given away.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

u gave away 20 jeans to your friends?!


----------



## Audio-Omega

I gave them to a charity group.


----------



## keanex

I like Levi. I believe the 510 and 514.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I gave them to a charity group.


 


  I don't know what to think:
   
  -This action was really selfless (very good)
                  or
  -This action was mad (?)


----------



## Audio-Omega

I always give away things that I don't need anymore.  I probably wouldn't have found Levi's LVC and Japanese jeans if I kept them, so it worked out well.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

may i ask how much all the jeans you gave away/ have cost all toghther?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Probably around $600 excluding those Levi's Capital E and Warehouse I gave away this year.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

oh....for me that's alot (the same sensations which my friends have when i tell them that i love headphones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DodgeMD

Evisu. Such a denim!
  Levi's, Diesel...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





dodgemd said:


> Evisu. Such a denim!
> Levi's, Diesel...


 


   what do u mean by that?


----------



## DodgeMD

Quote:


thedreamthinker said:


> what do u mean by that?


 

 As I see above, the first post was:
   
  Quote:


			
				Nocturnal310 said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the sexiest piece of clothing ever invented.
> 
> ...


 
   
  So, I mean just what I said =)
  Evisu jeans are made from the very good-quality denim, pretty soft and very comfortable.
  I like them even more than my Levi's and Diesel.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





dodgemd said:


> Quote:
> 
> As I see above, the first post was:
> 
> ...


 

 that's clear.
   
  sorry for not understanding you the first time...


----------



## DodgeMD

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> that's clear.


 
  All right!
  So, how about You? What is Your favourite jeans brand?
  I've looked through this thread pages, and it's still not clear for me =)


----------



## TheDreamthinker

i'm still kind of a jeans noob......i'm just having a look around to gather some experience.....
   
  I only own (cheap) 3 jeans: Wrangler, L'eggs, Esprit.....


----------



## fatcat28037

faded Glory Jeans at WalMart, nine bucks.
   
http://www.thefind.com/apparel/browse-faded-glory-bootcut-jeans


----------



## TurnerWilliams

Rocking naked and famous indigo selvedge. COMFFY


----------



## TheDreamthinker

How can u actually spot real high quality dry denim in the shop?
   
  Are all jeans made of denim?
  I thought many are made of cotton.
   
  As normal denim automatically worse than dried Denim.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I think Steve Jobs has been wearing Levi's 501.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

A reason for me to hate the 501 now?


----------



## High_Q

I have a pair of raw paper denim and cloth that I got years ago, and they are coming nicely.  I notice that PD&C is not made in USA anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is there any dirt cheap raw jeans that I can wear out and look great over time?


----------



## cyberspyder

^^Levi's 501.


----------



## iCantSee

EVISU 
  Colt                   
  Levi


----------



## Audio-Omega

Blue In Green is having a week long sale and will donate 50% of the net revenue to the American Red Cross.  I think it's for the Japan Earthquake and Pacific Tsunami Relief Efforts.


----------



## High_Q

Thanks for the suggestion!!  I got my 501 shrink to fit.  Got them wet and put them on until it dried to fit to my body.  Thanks.  I will post up pics of my jeans progress.
  
  Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> ^^Levi's 501.


----------



## cifani090

If you want something a little more high end than Levi's, get a pair of Lucky jeans. Great higher-end pair of jeans and have real color like i have never seen before.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I just received a Sugar Cane Hawaii.  Its denim feels similar to Sugar Cane 1947 even though 50% of it is sugar cane fiber.


----------



## Audio-Omega

The Hawaii shrunk a little after a wash even though it's a one wash denim, and it's not as smooth as 1947 right now.  I find the sugar cane fiber a bit irritating on the skin but not enough to make me want to scratch.


----------



## davesmith

Vintage Levi 501, a tenner from Rokit in London. Awesome!


----------



## Audio-Omega

It's Eternal 811 one wash this time.  It appeared to be as well made as Sugar Cane jeans.  Its denim is a bit stiff at present, hopefully it will soften up after one day of wearing.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Sugar Cane Union Star one wash jeans were selling at half price so I couldn't resist.  It has the same thickness as Hawaii and its cut is pretty similar too.  This denim is softer than Eternal 811 (which is still a bit stiff at present).  Well I have enough jeans to wear for now but I would like to try Momotaro, Samurai or Iron Heart one day.


----------



## erratik

look into skulls, frankly samurais are cut a bit too baggy for my taste
   
  and i f*cking HATE that stupid war paint camo BS on momotaros
   
  still loving my 883's


----------



## Audio-Omega

There are Momotaros without paint, same goes for Evisu.  I agree with you about baggy cut, I'm not really into it anymore.


----------



## Audio-Omega

erratik, have your jeans ever expanded in waist ?


----------



## erratik

ummm no more than a half size if so, but i wear a belt and have been cutting recently. they tightened up a *small* amount last soak but i suspect a lot of that haad to do with the regained stiffness


----------



## Audio-Omega

Self Edge says Sugar Cane jeans can expand in waist after 30 washes.  I will find that out one day.


----------



## Aevum

30 washes...
  arent you suppose to watch them only when they basicly smell like a corpse incinerator ?


----------



## sml1226

drbenway said:


> Levis 550s, straight leg, regular fit.




Yup. Every once in awhile I wear 569 as well.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I wash mine after a few times of wearing.


----------



## Audio-Omega

erratik, how is your Eternal fading along ?  I'm starting to like the slim cut of Eternal 811.


----------



## jj94

Quote: 





erratik said:


> look into skulls, frankly samurais are cut a bit too baggy for my taste
> 
> and i f*cking HATE that stupid war paint camo BS on momotaros
> 
> still loving my 883's


 

  
   
  Even the 710xx is too baggy for you? I really REALLY want to get a pair of them, true to size, but I'm not sure how the fit will be. I was just up in NY a few weeks ago, but I couldn't stop by BIG to try a pair on. I'm afraid they'll be too tight, let alone too baggy.


----------



## Ankit1010

Came in here expecting to see some ass


----------



## ozz

Think I will stay with my Wrangler Classic Boot Cut


----------



## amanp

Yeahh, what I do is turn em inside out and hang them outside - a few hours of airing out and they're fine!!  If i ever wash them, its after months and inside out. Nudie's wear the best through in terms of looks in my experience.
   
  I havent got my nicer jeans too dirty so they;re all good, but I love the Nudies and All Saint's jeans, all that said, I dont think i've ever had a pair of Levi's go wrong! Jeans, watches and headphones are all very expensive hobbies. Now to look for more  ....


----------



## fznicon

x


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> erratik, how is your Eternal fading along ?  I'm starting to like the slim cut of Eternal 811.


 

 Coming along great!  I'll get some fade and fit pictures this evening when I get home!
   


  Quote: 





jj94 said:


> Even the 710xx is too baggy for you? I really REALLY want to get a pair of them, true to size, but I'm not sure how the fit will be. I was just up in NY a few weeks ago, but I couldn't stop by BIG to try a pair on. I'm afraid they'll be too tight, let alone too baggy.


 
   I don't remember exactly which cuts I tried on, I know the s5000vx and i'm pretty sure i tried the 710's and both were pretty baggy on me.  I mean, definitely try them on. theyre a great jean, but they didnt really work for what i was looking for


----------



## Audio-Omega

erratik, how do you get yours to fade ?  My Eternal 811 is getting softer but it hasn't faded because I only got to wear it on weekends.


----------



## fznicon

x


----------



## Audio-Omega

I thought they would fade easily, not that I'm impatience.  I like the dark blue colour with indigo patches of Sugar Cane Hawaii, that's the look I wouldn't want to fade.


----------



## Aevum

i just lost 2 jean sizes and my nudies look like a damn potato sack on me.


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> erratik, how do you get yours to fade ?  My Eternal 811 is getting softer but it hasn't faded because I only got to wear it on weekends.


 


  they didnt start to get really good noticeable fading til somewhere around 4 months, wearing every single day.  but I didnt do a whole lot of walking around with my course schedule so im gonna start walking around campus with them and just dealing with the hell that is southern louisiana summers.  still gotta take pics, been so busy with finals and stuff


----------



## jj94

Quote: 





erratik said:


> I don't remember exactly which cuts I tried on, I know the s5000vx and i'm pretty sure i tried the 710's and both were pretty baggy on me.  I mean, definitely try them on. theyre a great jean, but they didnt really work for what i was looking for


 


   
  Hmm, I sure will. My 501 STF's are fading nicely, and I can't wait to see how the 710xx's will fit and fade. I'm hoping to get them near the end of my summer break to wear them for the next winter/fall/spring. 19 oz. denim in the summer doesn't sound too welcoming to me.


----------



## erratik

yea my 883's are . . .14? 17?  one of the two, and they're terrible in this louisiana humidity. BUT DAMNIT I'M GONNA DEAL WITH IT BECAUSE THATS MY RESPONSIBILITY AS A MAN.
   
   
  Not like those women who decided it's okay to wear sneakers with dresses instead of heels


----------



## Audio-Omega

I bought Momotaro this time.  The only thing I dislike about this slim fit is its small pockets.  This denim is well made with smooth feeling cotton inside and out.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Samurai S5000VX 17oz raw arrived yesterday.  The denim was rigid and rough, but it has softened a bit after a hot soak and a wash.  It's a regular fit with good build quality.


----------



## Timmac

http://shop.nudiejeans.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1989&rnum=4

Can someone explain how these, the black coated indigo, will change over time? I've read contrasting things. 

I've seen pictures of these just looking really shiny, like tight leather. If they get like this, will the shine wear off after a wash? Does the coating start to come off and the denim show through? I don't really understand, thanks a lot if you can help


----------



## mcdeeda

Kicking mule workshop 1980 raw
  what real men wear


----------



## mcdeeda

it's going to stay shiny.  'dat coating don't wear off.  also, DO NOT wash them, they shrink like no other.
  i mean, the coating is preferable to the black color fading, but it doesn't look good when really tight, so size up a bit


----------



## Timmac

ah, not really a fan of the shiny thing :/ its a shame because I've seen them unworn and the coating looks really cool, if the coating just started to ware off after a while to show the denim it would be pretty cool imo. Looks like I'll just be looking at the 'drys' then, are the 'stretch dry' the same as the regular 'dry' ones? why don't Nudie just say unwashed like every one else? 
   
  Although, to be honest the only reason I'm even looking at Nudie is because they do my size, does anyone know of any other unwashed jeans available in 28" waist?


----------



## kontai69

Quote: 





timmac said:


> does anyone know of any other unwashed jeans available in 28" waist?


 

 APC


----------



## Timmac

A.P.C are unbelievably boring though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yeah, apart from these two, most seem to start at 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: oh and cheap monday, but I can't find anywhere that sells them in the UK.


----------



## wildcat46734

Just moved up. I started with American Eagle jeans and a couple of days ago I bought my first Levi's. Levi 514 size 30/30.


----------



## flyingbangus

I've tried so many sub-$60 brands, and I like Levi's (the loose fit one) the best. I have rather thick quads and hamstrings for my narrow asian frame, so it's not easy to get a good fit for me.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Sugar Cane, Momotaro, Pure Blue and Samurai have raw denim in size 28.  However their actual sizes are bigger than 28, they have to be washed or soaked for them to shrink back to 28.  The other alternative is to get one wash.


----------



## Audio-Omega

The Samurai has shrunk more after another hot soak and it's not as rigid as it used to be.  It has faded a bit in the fly and front pocket areas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Samurai S5000VX 17oz raw arrived yesterday.  The denim was rigid and rough, but it has softened a bit after a hot soak and a wash.  It's a regular fit with good build quality.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I bought Iron Heart 634 One Wash 21 oz this time.  Its quality is excellent.  This denim is smooth but rigid at present.  It should be ready for wearing after a hot soak follow by a cold wash.


----------



## Audio-Omega

The denim is softer now after that soak and wash but the leather tag has hardened.  It's as hard as a rock !  May be leather conditioner will soften it.


----------



## StargateRecords

I just recently purchased a pair of 1969 Boot Fit Jeans (deep indigo rinse) from Gap and to my surprise they are a much better fit than my Levi 501 marlon's and much softer too !


----------



## cifani090

I need to start dressing more high-er end. Anyone see how Scott on "Keeping up with the Kardashians" dresses or Nick Canon on "AGT" or Neil of "White Collar"? I need to be like them! My first step is Versace jeans, how do they fit?


----------



## ostewart

Primark Girls Skinny Jeans for me, £8 a pair, they last for a year and a half/2 years. Good enough for me


----------



## Audio-Omega

Wear what makes you comfortable.  I like good fit and smooth denim.


----------



## penenpitsu

cifani090 said:


> I need to start dressing more high-er end. Anyone see how Scott on "Keeping up with the Kardashians" dresses or Nick Canon on "AGT" or Neil of "White Collar"? I need to be like them! My first step is Versace jeans, how do they fit?




I hope this was a joke.

Rocking Momotaro 201s, with Triple Works 1220NI and Eternals in rotation. The Momos are my favorite. Color is amazing.

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## kiteki

I wear Calvin Klein jeans size 29 I think.


----------



## Audio-Omega

It's Pure Blue Japan XX-003 this time.  This denim is one wash in indigo but it's not as dark as my Iron Heart and not as smooth either.  However the denim is soft with good finish and quality.  
   
  I think that's it for now, no more new denim.  This hobby is getting out of control.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





penenpitsu said:


> I hope this was a joke.
> 
> Rocking Momotaro 201s, with Triple Works 1220NI and Eternals in rotation. The Momos are my favorite. Color is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation


 

 Why?


----------



## Audio-Omega

This Pure Blue has small wrinkles or little bumps all over after a wash but it's starting to smooth out like the Samurai.  It's becoming softer too unlike the 21oz Iron Heart.


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> I just recently purchased a pair of 1969 Boot Fit Jeans (deep indigo rinse) from Gap and to my surprise they are a much better fit than my Levi 501 marlon's and much softer too !


 
   

 Update, after a few washes the color hasn't faded at all and they still fit really well, good purchase.


----------



## narutofan36

about to kop some n&fs soon, apcs getting worn out


----------



## cifani090

Anyone have ideas on what jeans i should buy? I dont like Levi, a little too big on me and their sizes arn't true, Lucky jeans my mom says look sloppy on me, and im loosing alot of weight and im a 34 now, and i bought a pair of 34 shorts that fit very nicly around my thighs and id like a pair of jeans like that with nice color and maybe a good reputable brand!


----------



## Audio-Omega

I tried over 20 to 30 jeans before settling on Levi's 501 Capital E.  The feeling was a bit weird but its soft denim make the transition from loose to straight leg a lot comfortable.


----------



## eclipes

Levis fan ever since I was a kid, still loving their fit and styles. Still want to get my hands on a pair of LVC levis vintage....


----------



## hung8489

I'm not usually into denim but when I find True Religon's on sale the fit me great.


----------



## cifani090

Got a pair of Silver Gordie's and some Hudson jeans. Had a pair of Joes but they were very similar to that stretchy jean commercial.


----------



## Lex2

Got a new pair of True Religion bootcut  "Billys" a month ago and they sure are comfortable. But man, if this isn't metrosexual I don't know what is.


----------



## Audio-Omega

It's Momotaro 0201 this time.  This pair is a straight leg in 15.7 oz of cotton.  I was surprised how quickly it softened up just after a few minutes of wearing.  It was probably due to the hot and humid weather.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> It's Momotaro 0201 this time.  This pair is a straight leg in 15.7 oz of cotton.  I was surprised how quickly it softened up just after a few minutes of wearing.  It was probably due to the hot and humid weather.


 

 I hate this, i like a good pair of "hard" jeans. Not soft fabric jean's...


----------



## Audio-Omega

I had a pair of Evisu that stayed hard even after 25 washes.  It was like wearing a cardboard.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I had a pair of Evisu that stayed hard even after 25 washes.  It was like wearing a cardboard.


 

 Wow, those arn't cheap... where did you get them?


----------



## Audio-Omega

I think I got that pair from ebay.  It wasn't made in Japan though.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Pure Blue Japan XX-003 has straighter leg than Momotaro 0201.  Both are in indigo but Momotaro has a tint of purple.


----------



## music_man

i already admitted i wear wranglers. i am mostly a farmer. what i find strange is their mode of failure on me though. they always wear through in the crotch. other people that wear them do not report this failure. any ideas why? please refrain from rude jokes as it is inappropriate for this forum. thanks. i am open to trying levi's. which ones fit real loose?


----------



## SurfWax

Levi's 514 for me and Nike SB Paul Rodriguez jean-khakis


----------



## Wired_Gargoyle

Quote: 





music_man said:


> i already admitted i wear wranglers. i am mostly a farmer. what i find strange is their mode of failure on me though. they always wear through in the crotch. other people that wear them do not report this failure. any ideas why? please refrain from rude jokes as it is inappropriate for this forum. thanks. i am open to trying levi's. which ones fit real loose?


 


  If it's any consolation, I experience the same 'mode of failure' on my Levi's, Lee's and Wranglers.


----------



## Borat

I still can't afford them with this coupon, but 7 For All Mankind is having a 30% off sale for anyone who likes their denim:
   
http://www.7forallmankind.com/friends_family_VIP.html
   
  For now I will stick with my affordable Levi's 521's.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





borat said:


> I still can't afford them with this coupon, but 7 For All Mankind is having a 30% off sale for anyone who likes their denim:
> 
> http://www.7forallmankind.com/friends_family_VIP.html
> 
> For now I will stick with my affordable Levi's 521's.


 

 Dont care for the fit, any bulky guys, these arn't for you.


----------



## music_man

it humors me that i am wearing wranglers when evisu is to be had. the thing is anywhere i would be wearing something that expensive it could not be jeans. i so love the designs but to shovel animal waste? i can't even wear jeans at work which is stupid because many of the recording artists do.
   
  i wanted to mention: notice all these hong kong "fake" websites popping up now? i saw an arcteryx shell for $90 and i was like omg! then i quickly realized what the deal was.
  there is plenty of $150 evisu too. as per the watch thread, my feeling is one might as well live in a fake mansion. so not for me. even though it would be easier to swallow trashing them i do not wish to support that trade.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Arizona slim cut or Levi 505's for me, 30x34, which are nearly impossible to find.

 As for the whole not-washing thing, after 2 days in a row of wear, they definitely begin to get a faint to mild hint of funk-smell below the fly area and in the seat, and I'm not a particularly odoriferous or sweaty guy at all. I can't imagine how after even a few weeks of wear your jeans don't get a little smelly. Do you rotate them out so they can air out for a day or so between wears?


----------



## Audio-Omega

I rotate my jeans and clean them with wet cloth if they don't need to be washed.  They are then left to dry in air conditioned room.


----------



## Hennyo

Sounds like lots of money...
   
  Costco Jeans, Shorts of all kinds, from anywhere I see something I like, (more of a shorts-fi guy here) but the denim doesn't need to be expensive for me. I think the extra expense is nice, but perhaps needless.
   
  Shorts year-round! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  i.e maybe an occasional pair of luckies or a couple of the other 'nicer' pairs can make it into the wardrobe every couple years..


----------



## cifani090

Thinking about getting my first pair of raw jeans. Really want a pair of Momoarto raw jeans from japan, so im trying to get a pair. Hard to find in the US for around $150


----------



## Audio-Omega

They are not cheap.  I like my Momotaro 0201.


----------



## Astrozombie

I buy the cheapest ones i can find, but the thing is with black jeans i like ones that don't have that yellow/orange stitching so they're hard to find.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are not cheap.  I like my Momotaro 0201.


 

 Do you have a before and after?


----------



## Audio-Omega

It still look brand new.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> It still look brand new.


 

 I thought you were breaking them in...


----------



## Audio-Omega

Yes very slowly.  I only have the time to wear it once a week and that's without wearing other jeans !


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Yes very slowly.  I only have the time to wear it once a week and that's without wearing other jeans !


 

 Sorry to hear that, i was just in discussion as well about how teachers are prohibited to wear jeans.


----------



## Audio-Omega

That means my jeans will last longer.


----------



## cifani090

I just talked to a custom jean company and he loves music, so we're in the mix to make a deal


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have gone back to wearing Levi's Wyatt because of the hot weather.


----------



## Butler

I wear abercrombie, and before you go jumping to conclusions about the kind of guy I am- the only thing I buy from there are pants. I used to be totally against that store for years. Once you get past the obscene advertisements and ignore all their other terrible clothing, their jeans are really high quality and extremely flattering. The latter being important to me because I'm in my early 20's. But, they fit well, they break in well, and last for years.

Just like audio, you get what you pay for. And that's why I want to try raw denim some day... And again like audio...It'll be hard to justify it to my lady.


----------



## Astrozombie

When you said "Abercrombie" I got a smirk on my face....when you said "and now don't go jumping" i burst out laughing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much is raw denim?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





astrozombie said:


> When you said "Abercrombie" I got a smirk on my face....when you said "and now don't go jumping" i burst out laughing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Im 15 and im going to buy some "real" selvage denim soon. Cheap raw denim can be $70 or $700 dollars. I found this website a few weeks ago and i love it.


----------



## 9pintube

I know most of you guys are in your twenties but I still wear jeans everyday and I'm 59......I was wondering if anyone has tried these for a little more wiggle room!!!??? 

   By the way, I remember getting Levis for $6.95 a pr. Yep years ago!   Have any of you seen that advert on TV about the Beaver taking a bite out of this other jean company????


----------



## Texpect

Who wears jeans when we have chinos


----------



## Butler

Question: Are ALL 7 for All Mankind demin jeans RAW denim? It seems like it's not listed as such.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





butler said:


> Question: Are ALL 7 for All Mankind demin jeans RAW denim? It seems like it's not listed as such.


 

 Not at all! That's just a popular teen denim company, and i dont like any of them are raw/salvage denim.


----------



## Butler

Right but people said they had raw denim from 7 For All Mankind, and it doesn't seem that their selection lists that these are raw denim. I'm just confused.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





butler said:


> Right but people said they had raw denim from 7 For All Mankind, and it doesn't seem that their selection lists that these are raw denim. I'm just confused.


 

 Who did you talk to? Fashion designers? If not that they are lying, maybe in the girls section, but im not 100% sure.


----------



## jj94

Got a pair of Samurai 710xx a bit over a month ago. I'm loving them; they're superb in every way.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I like my Samurai S5000VX, it's thick and soft.


----------



## Fugue

$189 for a pair of 7 For All Mankind jeans at Nordstrom? I don't think so! I wouldn't pay that much for some pure wool Italian dress slacks!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





fugue said:


> $189 for a pair of 7 For All Mankind jeans at Nordstrom? I don't think so! I wouldn't pay that much for some pure wool Italian dress slacks!


 

 That's you, dont rain on people's parade just because we like high end, higher quality clothing that costs in excess of $200


----------



## Fugue

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> That's you, dont rain on people's parade just because we like high end, higher quality clothing that costs in excess of $200


 


  Actually, I paid over $200 for a pair of nice slacks before I got married--and I bought a Zegna suit back in the 80s! My wife has made me more thrifty! I did not intend to "rain on people's" pararde"--I apologize if I came off that way.


----------



## Butler

fugue said:


> $189 for a pair of 7 For All Mankind jeans at Nordstrom? I don't think so! I wouldn't pay that much for some pure wool Italian dress slacks!




You're saying this to people who have no qualms about dropping 1000 dollars on a DAC and another 1000 on an amp for reasons that are often argued by some skeptics as simply placebo.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





fugue said:


> Actually, I paid over $200 for a pair of nice slacks before I got married--and I bought a Zegna suit back in the 80s! My wife has made me more thrifty! I did not intend to "rain on people's" pararde"--I apologize if I came off that way.





 Its alright, i just read it as others have and just thought "he must of been a cheapo," no pun intended. Obviously once you get $200-$1500 jeans, the 3-10 pair, if not more, add up.


----------



## Fugue

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Its alright, i just read it as others have and just thought "he must of been a cheapo," no pun intended. Obviously once you get $200-$1500 jeans, the 3-10 pair, if not more, add up.


 


  I like nice clothes, but if I must choose, I'd rather spend the money on my stereo or guitars!


----------



## music_man

sometimes i have luck. i drove all the way up by chicago to a nordstroms. they had five pairs of evisu on clearance for like nothing. of course i bought them all lol. i am like a 29(i know) and these are a 31 but they don't fall off.

i wish they still had cavarichi and girbaud. i loved those.


----------



## Aevum

bought some sevens bootcut off yoox. the problem is that they seem to be showing some strech and wear in the bottom part of the legs on the inside.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I wish Momotaro and Samurai jeans were on sale.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I wish Momotaro and Samurai jeans were on sale.


 

 I love this picture


----------



## Audio-Omega

It looks nice.  I have never seen a blue one.


----------



## Audio-Omega

What are your thoughts on black jeans ?  I'm still not liking faded black.


----------



## cifani090

I still dont have salvage/raw yet... but black jeans are alright, if mixed with a deep indigo it would be better.


----------



## Audio-Omega

May be one day I will get one.


----------



## Somnambulist

I just bought some black Espirit jeans. I can't stand plain black or faded either, these look kinda... shiny? Lol.
   
  Quote:


audio-omega said:


> What are your thoughts on black jeans ?  I'm still not liking faded black.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Black formal jeans ?


----------



## Somnambulist

Sort of. I got some Hugo Boss chelsea boots and wanted some black jeans to go with them, but they'd go with more casual footwear. The cut is fairly slim though so they err towards formal I guess.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Boots go well with jeans.  I wear Nike Shox with mine.


----------



## KyungMin

I used to collect shoes so I have pair of jordans to match almost anything but for jeans I'd say I used to wear Seven until everyone started getting them then I went to rock and republic..


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





kyungmin said:


> I used to collect shoes so I have pair of jordans to match almost anything but for jeans I'd say I used to wear Seven until everyone started getting them then I went to rock and republic..


 

 Do you still have hi-top Jordan's? This should be in the Sneaker-Fi thread.


----------



## super nova

Im currently rocking a pair of Levis 501 Stf. Its been 4 months and theres some good fading already. Im looking for a pair of Naked and Famous or APCs next


----------



## Audio-Omega

I'm tempted to get a thinner Samurai because of the current hot weather.


----------



## jj94

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I'm tempted to get a thinner Samurai because of the current hot weather.


 


   
  The S5000VX is the only other model from Samurai that I think I'd get; it's still 17 oz. I'm dying to get a pair of Warehouse 660's from BiG for the spring/summer. Wanted to get some Momo's too, but they're still a fair weight at ~16 oz.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Samurai S5000VX is a good choice.  I like mine.  Samurai 15oz Texas Cotton is probably my next purchase.  Pure Blue Japan has lighter jeans if Momotaros are too heavy.


----------



## EmptyTalk

So I stumbled upon this thread and have a born-again noob question regarding STF 501 jeans.  I say born-again because 501s were the only jeans I used to wear when I was a little tyke, teenager, and youngster.  I don't know when I stopped wearing them, but it's been decades.  I have been wearing Levi 569 Loose Straight jeans for a long time because of my massive quads and short stature, and because I never felt comfortable in the slim/skinny jeans.
   
  Anyway, this thread makes me want to wear 501s again.  I read the thread and other online resources about raw denim, and I'm still unclear about whether or not you are supposed to soak/shrink the jeans before wearing them.  Some sources say that you should buy true to size so that you can wear them for a LONG time before washing them for purposes of fading, creasing, etc.  But, if one follows that scheme, won't they shrink too much even after months of wearing if you begin with your true size?  Or are you supposed to wash them in such a way as to minimize shrinking?  Then I read other sources that say you should buy way oversized and soak/shrink in hot water before wearing so that they get smaller before you begin the fading process.  I understand this - subsequent washes will not cause over shrinking.
   
  Another wrinkle is that I understand that the raw denim itself will stretch out somewhat just during normal wear and tear.  So, does this inherent stretching compensate for the shrinking caused by washing?  Jeez, how complex can this be.
   
  So for all of you raw denim experts, what is the preferred approach?  I guess that 501s are relatively inexpensive so that I can experiment, but still . . .
   
  PS - I can see why some of the Japanese jeans are popular, but still find it odd that they are so expensive and yet the goal is to wear them out and beat them up.  I also find it odd/ironic that "Made in Japan" is preferred in this arena.  That label used to be derogatory.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I buy "one wash" whenever possible so I know they will fit nicely.  For raw denim, I wash mine before wearing.  Some brands stretch more than others.  My jeans are usually one size bigger so there is little or no stretching in the waist.  I put my shirt in hence the one size up.  They are expensive but they will last if you look after them.  The Levi's I bought a few years ago are still as good as new.  I don't beat them up.  
   
  There is nothing wrong with jeans that are made in Japan.


----------



## JadeEast

I bought STF 501s by matching the label size with my measured waist size. The fit is a bit loose now after soaking and regular wear; they measure 1 inch wider than the tag says. I'd go down a size or two next time I bought a pair.


----------



## EmptyTalk

Quote: 





jadeeast said:


> I bought STF 501s by matching the label size with my measured waist size. The fit is a bit loose now after soaking and regular wear; they measure 1 inch wider than the tag says. I'd go down a size or two next time I bought a pair.


 


  I might buy one pair true to size and wear without washing, and then another pair oversized so that I can wash and shrink them before wearing.  That will let me compare the two techniques over time.
   
  What happened to the inseam length?  Did that shrink up 3-4 inches?


----------



## JadeEast

On the patch the jeans are labeled 35 - 35. Now after soaking and maybe a year of wear and tear, the waist measure 18 inches across, so a 36 waist, and from crotch to hem is a bit over 32 inches. I doubt that the consistency  on the 501's is going to be that great, but maybe the measurements can give you a baseline.


----------



## Greg_R

My pair of Levi's had some teeth rip out of the zipper.  They are a loose fit so it wasn't due to sizing   Is there a warranty on these?  If not, does anyone know of a resource to get the zipper repaired (i.e. does the local tailor have access to Levi zippers)?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is it a YKK zipper ?  They are available everywhere.


----------



## Butler

So I'm taking the dive on my first raw's soon but I can't figure out the difference between 

just plain raw: http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?searchCID=4016&cid=4016&vid=1&pid=901214&scid=901214002

and Raw Selvedge? http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?searchCID=4016&cid=4016&vid=1&pid=101599&scid=101599002

Are these both raw denim with just selvedge seams on one of them? 

EDIT: I think I may have answered my own question. These are both raw one just has selvedge seams. It's a shame the weight isn't listed on the other one. I have a ton rewards for the Gap and Piperlime, one of the stores they own sells a limited selection of raw so this is essentially what I have to work with.


----------



## Somnambulist

Did some design work for my sister's work-mate... she's given me a Selfridges gift card despite me protesting it was minimal work and required no payment. Everything in there is reaaaaaally expensive.... but the jeans aren't too much more in most cases than what I've paid for before... what to get...
http://www.selfridges.com/en/Menswear/Categories/Denim/?ic=19600&pn=1&ppp=max


----------



## EmptyTalk

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> I might buy one pair true to size and wear without washing, and then another pair oversized so that I can wash and shrink them before wearing.  That will let me compare the two techniques over time.
> 
> What happened to the inseam length?  Did that shrink up 3-4 inches?


 


  I decided to buy 501 STF "true to size" and not wash or soak them at all.  Size 30 seemed at little snug at the store, and size 31 seemed too baggy in the seat and didn't look right.  So I got the 30 hoping that it will stretch out a bit over time.  If you read my earlier post, I said that I have been wearing Levi's 569 (Loose Straight) for many years.  In contrast, these 501s, which I'm wearing now, feel a little too tight in the quads - almost uncomfortable - especially while sitting at my desk.  I am hoping that they will continue to stretch, otherwise I fear that I bought the wrong size.  Ideally, I would like the thigh area to be a little larger and the leg/cuff to be narrower (perhaps tapered but not skinny).  I don't know what's wrong with my stature, but my legs look like inverted cones lol.
   
  If this 501 experiment goes well, I might consider some good Japanese denim next.  Maybe I'll save one dollar a day for a year so that I can afford the good ones.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Samurai S5000VX 17oz denim


----------



## EmptyTalk

Where did you buy the Samurai jeans?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Blue in Green.  blueingreensoho.com


----------



## MS1605

Im currently about a year into some Iron Heart 634SRs. They are finally starting to really show some wear. LOVE heavy denim...


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have an Iron Heart 634 one wash.  The denim is unique, it's thick but soft and smooth.


----------



## Butler

audio-omega said:


> Samurai S5000VX 17oz denim




Those steve madden oxfords? I have a pair for the office.


----------



## Audio-Omega

They are Barker Harrison boots.


----------



## Somnambulist

http://gizmodo.com/5889111/the-craziest-jeans-company-is-making-silk-denim-hemp-denim-gauze-jeans-and-reverse-red-dye-pants/gallery/1


----------



## Audio-Omega

Iron Heart 634


----------



## Audio-Omega

Oni Denim 1001HM
   
  I got this pair yesterday, it's a light weight 14oz denim.  The feel is a bit rough at present, similar to my Pure Blue Japan.


----------



## EmptyTalk

A-O, your closet must be full of jeans.  Must be tough to break all of them in!
   
  I finally bought my first pair of "good" jeans, from the Self Edge store in L.A.  I was intending to buy a Japanese brand, but walked out of the store with a pair of Roy jeans (made in the U.S.).  At this time I honestly can't say whether or not I am convinced that they are worth the purchase price, but they are definitely very well made.  Way heavier and thicker than the Levi's 501 jeans for sure.
   
  The video clips of Roy making the jeans are awesome, and they really influenced my decision.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Yes it's hard to break them in because I only get to wear them on weekends.  You might like it more once your pair becomes soft and smooth to wear.  Those jeans are expensive but it's better than spending money at a casino.


----------



## loremipsum

I just shrank my first pair of 501 STFs. I bought them in 31W 36L, a bit longer in the leg than the tag recommended (my normal size in 514s is 30W 32L, and 31W for 511s), but they were $25 at Ross, so I decided to go for it. After mostly drying, the legs seem to be about 33 inches now, but the waist is still pretty loose. Do you guys think I should put them in the tub for a second rinse? I'd like to get the waist a little tighter, but I'm worried that the legs might shrink too much, and that it'll lose too much indigo (it didn't lose much the first time, though).


----------



## Audio-Omega

I soaked mine in hot water for an hour, followed by wash and dry in a machine.   Some denims can be stretched by wearing them, especially in the waist area.


----------



## loremipsum

I followed this guide for soaking them. Haven't machine washed them yet. After letting them hang to dry some more, the waist shrank a bit and the size is now perfect.

  Still a little long, but I usually cuff my jeans anyways. This is how big the waist is:

  Very little play, but it feels great.


----------



## Butler

Made sure to wear my USA Made J-Brand "Kane" Raw denim for my engagement photos. Man these things make me look sharp!


----------



## hyogen

always loved the diesel zathan - esp. 772.  not so in style anymore since they're a bootcut and flare a tiny bit.  probably one of the most sought after jeans at one point.
   
  i usually get Levis 511 - slim yet stretchy and comfy
   
  have a pair of sevens and paper denims, but especially 7 jeans are so played out now
   
   
  This thread reminds me of styleforum.net.  Rarely go there, except to sell a coat recently... but wow, an incredibly snobby bunch as a whole.  Take a flamesuit if you ever venture over there.  It's what I expected head-fi to be like before I became a member here------only to find the complete opposite.    AWWWWWWw   <3


----------



## Audio-Omega

Levi's Capital E Matchstick is a slim fit as well.


----------



## EmptyTalk

Bought a pair of black 3sixteen+ jeans, the 721BSP model.  The color is awesome, but they hardly shrank at all and the legs need to be shortened by about 4-5 inches.


----------



## 2Erly

I don't know if people are familar with some of the Japanese brand denims, but I own a pair of Samurai S5000BKs for years now and they've faded beautifully. I also have a pair of Helmut Lang Straight Cuts for more casual non wrangler look.


----------



## Audio-Omega

A few of us here have Japanese denims, but my denims haven't faded much.


----------



## Maverickmonk

So it's Kohls brand, these aren't $100 jeans or vintage levi's:
   
  I recently got a pair of Marc Anthony slim cut jeans at Kohls, cus I had $40 bucks in store credit that was about to expire. I was going to get some shorts, but it turns out 31W is a weird size there, I don't get it. I got them because these jeans were the only 31x34's in the store, but they've made me a fan of the line. They fit really well, which is unusual for me because I have a narrow waist, but tall, thicker leg. The coloration is good on them and I think they'll wear pretty attractively. They're also really soft and comfortable for being as dark as they are. Definitely worth looking at if you see them


----------



## loremipsum

Just got some new 511s. Not sure if they're raw or not (is there a way to tell?).

  Not sure why the selvedge doesn't have the red line through it - well, I DID buy them from eBay.


----------



## Audio-Omega

My Capital E and LVC 501s had red lines.  Raw or unwashed denim would shrink after a wash or soak.


----------



## loremipsum

Maybe only Levi's that are made in the USA have a red line through the selvedge (mine were made in Cambodia). I do think they are raw, they're pretty stiff, and I read that for Levi's, "rigid" means raw.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Blue In Green has items on sale.  The money raised will go to Red Cross.


----------



## bumbleb33

^good cause i will go check out


----------



## Audio-Omega

Levi's 505 Selvedge


----------



## Somnambulist

Been on a mission the last 6 months of physical recomposition. Muscle gains are great as is all the fat lost but... well, none of my jeans fit me any more, all need a belt just to be held up. Doh! Can't decide if it's a good or bad thing that I need to start from scratch, I suppose good because I've developed a clearer idea of what I like...
   
  Anyway started off my impulse buying as I saw a load of the Monochrome 511s on sale over here pretty cheap - gone off faded/washed out colours completely so got the antracite grey, black point, petrol blue and blue 2 ones... a W30 L30 seems to be a great fit for me - fitted but not too tight. I tried the 508's in the same measurements and they were like clown pants at the waist - didn't bother trying a 28W as I was happy with the 511s.
   
  Want some more Diesels too, not a fan of most of their fades/washes, but I've got my eye on a few of them like the ones that have the almost herringbone type look.
   
  After that I want to check out the UniQlo MIJ slim fit ones, then I'll check out some of the selvedge/raw stuff.


----------



## ExoticGunplay

my father is Levi 501 collector for the BIG E models


----------



## Audio-Omega

Rakuten is offering free shipping right now.  This might be a good time to shop for some Japanese jeans.


----------



## chedoumaile

Jeans are _verboten_ at the office, so it's either wool slacks or chinos there. Corduroy passes the dress code, as well. If I'm going out, I usually run with khakis or cords - they're a little dressier.


----------



## Audio-Omega

From left to right: Samurai S710XX 15th Anniversary Edition, Pure Blue Japan XX-009, Fullcount 1101 and Samurai S0500XX.


----------

